# Seca em Portugal



## Iceberg (15 Jan 2022 às 19:07)

Seca fraca no Norte pode passar a moderada se não chover em janeiro, adianta o IPMA
					

Com o mês de janeiro sem chuva, o IPMA tem esperança de "um mês de fevereiro" em que chova praticamente todos os dias, sem grandes excessos, para conseguir controlar a seca.




					observador.pt
				




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Planoclima (26 Jan 2022 às 16:12)

Boas,

De facto na minha previsão mensal (LFR) para o mês de Fevereiro, antevejo um mês mais seco do que o normal, mais por causa da 1a quinzena. A corrente de jato está muito para norte, muito por culpa de um ENSO negativo que afeta o PNA e consecutiva sáida da corrente na costa Leste dos USA, além de que a Estratosfera está muito fria e por consequência origina uma AO positiva, ou seja nel permite que o frio seja mais fluido para latitudes a Sul nem permite bloqueios que desviem a corrente de jato mais para Sul, ou que a enfraqueçam ou mesmo que dividam em dois braços, permitindo assim um afundamento do fluxo zonal, ou cut-off's.
Se vier um ainda um Inverno, o mesmo será curto ...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Jan 2022 às 16:57)

Em relação a situação de seca, no final deste mês deverá chegar a seca extrema ao sul do país, e a moderada ao norte do país. 
Relativamente a Fevereiro duvido muito que chova algo de significativo neste mês que se avizinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2022 às 17:46)




----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2022 às 19:56)

Medidas para travar a seca em Portugal são “paliativas”
					

Há anos que a seca assombra o território português e a realidade é só uma: continuará a acontecer e serão mais prolongadas e intensas. Para a combater, há que pensar com tempo e não agir de forma “reactiva”, dizem os especialistas ouvidos pelo PÚBLI




					www.publico.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2022 às 04:21)

Grafismo interessante do Público com os dados do IPMA.



















						Interactivo. Como a seca afecta Portugal e o seu concelho
					

É Inverno, mas não chove há semanas. Os dados mostram que a seca em Portugal não é um problema de agora — e os cientistas avisam que continuará a agravar-se no futuro. Quais são os municípios mais afectados? Quantas vezes estiveram em seca?




					www.publico.pt


----------



## LMMS (11 Fev 2022 às 10:51)

Este gráfico é muito interessante e que se pode concluir que os próximos tempos caso não chova até Abril muito acima da média que Portugal vai ter problemas sérios e que se no próximo ciclo hidrológico o cenário se manter, então é que vão ser elas!

Seca 2005 - Podemos ver que o ano de 2004 a seca foi moderada, mas entre os anos 2000 a 2004 houve uma intercalação, depois de 2007 a 2016 nada de especial.

Mas se avaliarmos a partir de 2017 a coisa se complica ao chegar a 2022, o padrão não é nada agradável, apesar de 2021 estar normal, temos que adicionar os dados de 2018, 2019 e mesmo 2020 em algumas regiões para se perceber de que quem analisa os dados neste país de forma oficial ou anda a dormir ou são muito incompetentes!
E a incompetência se paga cara!!!




Fonte : https://www.publico.pt/interactivo/seca-portugal-2022


----------



## LMMS (11 Fev 2022 às 18:31)




----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2022 às 20:51)

Seca no Algarve: Alfarroba atinge record de 50 euros por 15 quilos. Um quarto da produção mundial está comprometida [vídeo]​





						Seca no Algarve: Alfarroba atinge record de 50 euros por 15 quilos. Um quarto da produção mundial está comprometida [vídeo] - Postal do Algarve
					

A região é responsável por um quarto de toda a produção mundial.




					postal.pt
				




50 € ainda acho pouco, a ver se chega aos 100 €.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2022 às 12:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Seca no Algarve: Alfarroba atinge record de 50 euros por 15 quilos. Um quarto da produção mundial está comprometida [vídeo]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E o abacate é que é rentável? Algo me diz que isto se vai inverter rapidamente...


----------



## LMMS (14 Fev 2022 às 01:02)

trovoadas disse:


> E o abacate é que é rentável? Algo me diz que isto se vai inverter rapidamente...


Pois, assim deve acontecer, muitos agricultores já devem estar a pensar nisso, e não só no Algarve, a farinha de alfarroba está a bombar. O Problema é o lento crescimento da Alfarrobeira, quem plantar agora bem vai ter que esperar.
Saiu a sorte grande a quem as tem neste momento!
A questão dos roubos deve ser levada a sério, a estes preços, boa sorte para os produtores!


----------



## LMMS (15 Fev 2022 às 17:08)




----------



## LMMS (15 Fev 2022 às 18:15)




----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2022 às 19:26)

Agricultores de Setúbal reclamam mais apoios para a seca e produção
					

Os pequenos e médios agricultores de Setúbal estão preocupados com os efeitos da seca e o aumento dos custos de produção, que podem levar os agricultores a endividar-se ou a abandonar o sector, diz a Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Setúbal.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2022 às 02:36)

Central de dessalinização no Algarve? Sim, mas não no meu concelho
					

A construção de uma central de dessalinização vai custar 45 milhões mas só garante 10% do consumo da região. Com o turismo e o regadio em crescimento, o futuro parece cada vez mais incerto.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## LMMS (18 Fev 2022 às 10:25)

Portugal tem hoje menos água nas barragens do que na seca de 2005, a pior de sempre - Agroportal
					

Ficou para a História como a pior seca de sempre em Portugal: em janeiro desse ano 75% do país já estava em seca severa/extrema, mas as barragens a quota era de 64%, mais do que agora. O cenário de seca é bem conhecido em Portugal. A mais severa foi em 2005, mostram os dados do […]




					www.agroportal.pt


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2022 às 14:48)

​*11:53 21 Fevereiro, 2022** - Lusa*​
Seca: mais de 90% do território em seca severa ou extrema.

O último boletim de seca, hoje divulgado e que reporta a 15 de fevereiro, indica valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores ao normal em todo o território, com as regiões Nordeste e Sul a atingirem valores inferiores a 20%

Mais de 90% do território estava a 15 de fevereiro em seca severa ou extrema, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que indica um novo agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica no país.

O último boletim de seca, hoje divulgado e que reporta a 15 de fevereiro, indica valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores ao normal em todo o território, com as regiões Nordeste e Sul a atingirem valores inferiores a 20%, com “muitos locais a atingirem o ponto de emurchecimento permanente”.

O documento, que destaca a região Sul e alguns locais dos distritos de Bragança e Castelo Branco, aponta para 38,6% do território em seca extrema (11,5% no final de janeiro), 52,2% em seca severa (34,2% no final de janeiro) e 9,2% em seca moderada.

“O grau de severidade da seca meteorológica a 15 de fevereiro de 2022 é superior ao que se verificava em 2018 e em 2005, com uma percentagem superior nas classes de seca severa e extrema e que corresponde a cerca de 91 % do território”, refere o IPMA.

O instituto diz ainda que até ao final de fevereiro não se prevê a ocorrência de precipitação significativa em todo o território e que, em relação à temperatura do ar, a tendência será “para valores superiores ao normal para todo o território, em especial para a região interior Centro e Sul”.

Numa antevisão da situação meteorológica, acrescenta que “será muito provável a continuação da situação de seca meteorológica no final de fevereiro, com quase todo o território nas classes mais gravosas do índice PDSI”.

O IPMA Lembra que o valor médio, para o território Continental português, da quantidade de precipitação até dia 15 de fevereiro (7,1mm) corresponde a 7% do valor normal no período 1971-2000 e que, na primeira quinzena de fevereiro, apenas se verificou a ocorrência de precipitação nos dias 13 a 15 e em especial na região litoral Norte.

O valor mais elevado de precipitação nos 15 dias ocorreu em Lamas de Mouro (40,6mm) e o menor em Vila real de Santo António (0,4mm).

Segundo o IPMA, o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação no presente ano hidrológico 2021/2022, desde 1 de outubro 2021 a 15 de fevereiro de 2022, corresponde a 39% do valor normal.

“Até à data, 2021/22 é também o ano hidrológico mais seco quando comparado com os outros anos de seca meteorológica”, sublinha.

Quanto a temperaturas, o IPMA sublinha que na primeira quinzena de fevereiro os valores de temperatura máxima do ar foram “quase sempre superiores ao valor normal mensal”, realçando o dia 02 e o período de 07 a 11, com valores médios no Continente próximos de 20°C.

Já a temperatura mínima do ar “foi quase sempre inferior à normal mensal”, acrescenta.

Os ministros da Agricultura de Portugal e Espanha apresentam hoje à Comissão Europeia um conjunto de medidas para “minimizar” os efeitos da seca na Península Ibérica, esperando “sensibilidade” de Bruxelas para os problemas que o setor agrícola enfrenta.









						Seca: mais de 90% do território em seca severa ou extrema
					

O último boletim de seca, hoje divulgado e que reporta a 15 de fevereiro, indica valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores ao normal em todo o território, com as regiões Nordeste e Sul a atingirem valores inferiores a 20%




					expresso.pt


----------



## Iceberg (21 Fev 2022 às 16:14)

Em resumo, destacam-se os principais indicadores:

Valores de temperatura máxima do ar quase sempre superiores ao valor normal mensal;
Valor médio da quantidade de precipitação até dia 15 de fevereiro inferior ao valor normal mensal 1971-2000, correspondendo apenas a 7 %;
Valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores ao normal em todo o território. Registam-se valores inferiores a 20 % na região Nordeste e na região Sul, com muitos locais a atingirem o ponto de emurchecimento permanente,
Agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica, com aumento da áreas nas classes de seca severa e extrema;
A 15 de fevereiro 91 % do território estava nas classes de seca severa e extrema;


----------



## Iceberg (21 Fev 2022 às 16:18)

O panorama no médio prazo permanece muito negativo.


----------



## LMMS (22 Fev 2022 às 14:37)

A Seca em Portugal e Espanha já começa a despertar interesse pelo mundo.


*VER NO FACEBOOK!*


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2022 às 21:52)

" “Há 30 anos bastava fazer um furo a 30 metros para termos água. Há 20 anos tínhamos de furar até aos 50 metros. Hoje, só encontramos água a 100 ou a 120 metros e dentro de poucos anos chegaremos aos 200 metros.” "









						Escassez de recursos hídricos obriga a mudar modelo de armazenamento de água em barragens
					

A maioria das redes hidrográficas que alimentam as barragens no sul do país deixou de ter água suficiente para ser armazenada.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2022 às 10:35)

StormRic disse:


> " “Há 30 anos bastava fazer um furo a 30 metros para termos água. Há 20 anos tínhamos de furar até aos 50 metros. Hoje, só encontramos água a 100 ou a 120 metros e dentro de poucos anos chegaremos aos 200 metros.” "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afinal temos gente inteligente! Chegaram a uma conclusão óbvia.
Onde estão os autarcas a pedir mais barragens?

Por exemplo Foupana ou Alportel como muitos autarcas algarvios apregoam tinham sido projectos interessantes para concluír até 2010 no máximo. Apesar dos muitos impactos negativos seriam uma reserva importante neste momento. Basta ver Odelouca ( concluída em 2005) que é absolutamente crucial neste momento. E não me lembro de a ver a 100%...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2022 às 23:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Afinal temos gente inteligente! Chegaram a uma conclusão óbvia.
> Onde estão os autarcas a pedir mais barragens?
> 
> Por exemplo Foupana ou Alportel como muitos autarcas algarvios apregoam tinham sido projectos interessantes para concluír até 2010 no máximo. Apesar dos muitos impactos negativos seriam uma reserva importante neste momento. Basta ver Odelouca ( concluída em 2005) que é absolutamente crucial neste momento. E não me lembro de a ver a 100%...


Odelouca, só tem registos desde Dezembro de 2009, e nunca encheu, a maior percentagem foi de 84.32% em Abril de 2014.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2022 às 11:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Odelouca, só tem registos desde Dezembro de 2009, e nunca encheu, a maior percentagem foi de 84.32% em Abril de 2014.


Tinha essa ideia...obrigado pelo registo
Ou seja uma barragem moderna que nunca encheu! Desconheço as áreas ao certo das bacias de Odelouca e Odeleite mas tenho a sensação que Odelouca tem uma área menor e a barragem maior capacidade. Qualquer das formas era perfeitamente normal, à uns anos, ter Odeleite a descarregar durante o Inverno pelo que Odelouca chegaria ao mesmo. Veio é já tarde


----------



## LMMS (3 Mar 2022 às 17:41)




----------



## Iceberg (12 Mai 2022 às 16:28)

Recuperando este tópico, o relatório intermédio do IPMA referente à primeira quinzena do corrente mês de Maio, a ser divulgado nos próximos dias, deverá de novo apresentar um agravamento significativo da situação de seca em Portugal, face às elevadas temperaturas destes dias associadas à quase total ausência de precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2022 às 15:32)

SECA: GOVERNO ANUNCIA CAMPANHAS PARA USO EFICIENTE DA ÁGUA​34% do país está em seca severa e 66% está em seca extrema.​
O Governo anunciou hoje que vai lançar a partir de julho campanhas de promoção do uso eficiente da água, dirigidas a todos os tipos de consumidores, com reuniões mensais de acompanhamento da situação até final de setembro.

As medidas foram hoje anunciadas pelo ministro do Ambiente e Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, numa conferência de imprensa conjunta com a ministra da Agricultura e da Alimentação, Maria do Céu Antunes, depois de os dois ministros presidirem à 9.ª Reunião da Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, na qual foi feito um ponto da situação relativo à situação meteorológica, hidrológica, hidroagrícola e das culturas e abeberamento animal, e a avaliação de situações críticas.

Os ministros recordaram que, segundo previsões oficiais, 34% do país está em seca severa e 66% está em seca extrema, e que as previsões de chuva não irão inverter a situação.

Dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera indicam que este ano é o mais seco de que há registo (desde 1931) e que só o ano de 2005 se aproximou da situação atual, pelo que a seca meteorológica e agrometeorológica "obrigam a tomar medidas".

No início de fevereiro já tinha havido uma reunião da Comissão, na qual foram anunciadas e tomadas medidas, que serão agora complementadas com outras, sendo que, garantiu Duarte Cordeiro, a água para consumo humano está salvaguardada para dois anos.

Rádio Comercial


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2022 às 16:11)

joralentejano disse:


> SECA: GOVERNO ANUNCIA CAMPANHAS PARA USO EFICIENTE DA ÁGUA​34% do país está em seca severa e 66% está em seca extrema.​
> O Governo anunciou hoje que vai lançar a partir de julho campanhas de promoção do uso eficiente da água, dirigidas a todos os tipos de consumidores, com reuniões mensais de acompanhamento da situação até final de setembro.
> 
> As medidas foram hoje anunciadas pelo ministro do Ambiente e Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, numa conferência de imprensa conjunta com a ministra da Agricultura e da Alimentação, Maria do Céu Antunes, depois de os dois ministros presidirem à 9.ª Reunião da Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, na qual foi feito um ponto da situação relativo à situação meteorológica, hidrológica, hidroagrícola e das culturas e abeberamento animal, e a avaliação de situações críticas.
> ...


Há quanto tempo se sabe que estamos em seca?
Ainda bem que o Governo vai lançar campanhas em Julho... estiveram à espera de algum milagre e que tivesse chovido como nunca em Maio.. enfim...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2022 às 16:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Há quanto tempo se sabe que estamos em seca?
> Ainda bem que o Governo vai lançar campanhas em Julho... estiveram à espera de algum milagre e que tivesse chovido como nunca em Maio.. enfim...


Sem dúvida, é preciso chegarmos ao ponto extremo para se fazer alguma coisa...
Pensava que se tinha aprendido alguma coisa com as últimas secas, mas pelos vistos não.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2022 às 18:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida, é preciso chegarmos ao ponto extremo para se fazer alguma coisa...
> Pensava que se tinha aprendido alguma coisa com as últimas secas, mas pelos vistos não.


Basta chover a partir de Setembro, que o assunto morre. 

Se querem políticas de eficiência de água, eliminem as perdas que existem no abastecimento público, não incentivam a agricultura intensiva recorrendo ao regadio, comecem a usar a água das ETAR´s para rega dos jardins e agricultura e muitas mais.

Agora, andar a desperdiçar água das barragens em prol de culturas intensivas de regadio, como não houvesse amanhã é ridículo.

Aliás, se o Algarve tiver uma dessalinizadora quem vai pagar a água mais cara vai ser o consumidor final e não aquele que gasta milhões de m3 para regar hectares de pomares.

Um dia, quando o Alqueva tiver nas lonas, lá se vai a agricultura intensiva do Alentejo, mas muitos pensam que o Alqueva é uma fonte inesgotável de água. 

No Algarve, sempre ouvi que Odelouca seria a solução para todos os problemas de falta de água no Algarve, mas afinal passados estes anos, o problema persiste e quanto mais água houver disponível mais consumo desenfreado irá haver.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2022 às 19:21)

A ideia de que é, ainda, essencial fazer campanhas de uso eficiente da água... Mas as pessoas vivem em grutas? Há quantos anos? E não pagam pela água que consomem? Num país em que quase toda a gente se queixa de falta de dinheiro? Devemos fazer um uso eficiente da água porque estamos em seca grave ainda antes do Verão ter chegado? Se não estivéssemos em seca grave já não seria recomendável usar este recurso de forma equilibrada e responsável?


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2022 às 20:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Basta chover a partir de Setembro, que o assunto morre.
> 
> Se querem políticas de eficiência de água, eliminem as perdas que existem no abastecimento público, não incentivam a agricultura intensiva recorrendo ao regadio, comecem a usar a água das ETAR´s para rega dos jardins e agricultura e muitas mais.
> 
> ...


Exato, e fica tudo na mesma até à próxima seca caso esta acabe logo a seguir ao verão. Como se lembraram de fazer uma reunião no primeiro dia de verão e chegaram à conclusão de que a situação é bastante crítica, já é bom. Antes tarde, do que nunca. 
Era bom que começasse logo a chover em setembro, o problema é que já nunca se tem isso garantido e não sabemos o que o próximo outono/inverno nos reserva. No entanto, até pode vir a ser um dos invernos mais chuvosos dos últimos anos, deviam continuar a pensar em soluções para combater futuras secas que serão cada vez mais intensas e prolongadas. 

Têm destruído o Alentejo por causa das culturas intensivas, principalmente olivais, como se tivéssemos muita água. Apesar disso, ouvimos o ministro do ambiente dizer que temos de aprender a viver com menos água quando ninguém restringe este tipo de atividade agrícola. A Barragem do Caia já perdeu 4% do armazenamento desde o início do mês e é só um exemplo daquelas que perde água com fartura para rega e depois claro que chega a níveis críticos como aconteceu em 2017 ou 2019. Este ano não há restrições porque quando a campanha de rega se iniciou havia muito armazenamento. Aparentemente aprenderam 0 com estes dois últimos anos de seca e em setembro logo vimos em que estado estamos. 

O Alqueva pode ter feito muita diferença, mas não chega a todos. Além disso, o Guadiana também está num estado lastimável. Como se sabe, a situação em Espanha também está bastante crítica e se vierem muitas ondas de calor com a da semana passada, bem nos podemos preparar para o pior.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jun 2022 às 21:40)

Secas sempre houve, tal como anos de muita chuva. As barragens estão muito longe de estar num nível preocupante, dado que as de uso quase exclusivo para produção de energia eléctrica essas sim têm índices muito baixo, mas depois as de uso agrícola e ou consumo humano quase todas estão em níveis bastante aceitável. 
Nesse aspecto o Verão será sem problemas mas se porventura o Inverno não ajudar a repor os índices hídricos aí sim os problemas surgirão!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2022 às 22:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Secas sempre houve, tal como anos de muita chuva. As barragens estão muito longe de estar num nível preocupante, dado que as de uso quase exclusivo para produção de energia eléctrica essas sim têm índices muito baixo, mas depois as de uso agrícola e ou consumo humano quase todas estão em níveis bastante aceitável.
> Nesse aspecto o Verão será sem problemas mas se porventura o Inverno não ajudar a repor os índices hídricos aí sim os problemas surgirão!


Pois, a realidade é que a seca não existe somente nas barragens. 
No entanto, em relação a isso, aquelas que produzem energia podem ser as que estão em pior situação, mas isso aconteceu pela simples razão de a seca ser grave e dos cursos de água não terem caudal suficiente para que as mesmas pudessem recuperar e acho que só por isso é preocupante, pois é sinal de que os nascentes estão fracos.
Dada a altura em que estamos, acho que mesmo as que servem para uso agrícola e consumo humano também já estão em níveis algo baixos e é mesmo por não se saber como vão ser as coisas no futuro que se devem tomar medidas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2022 às 23:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida, é preciso chegarmos ao ponto extremo para se fazer alguma coisa...
> Pensava que se tinha aprendido alguma coisa com as últimas secas, mas pelos vistos não.



Tal como se aprendeu com os incêndios que fizeram mais de uma centena de mortos. Estão aí as condições para que se repita este ano. Nada, repito, nada está diferente.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jun 2022 às 11:31)

Contrariamente a secas anteriores o problema desta seca é que não se sabe quando se recuperará ou mesmo se se vai recuperar. Não sou eu que o digo, já li uma notícia com um especialista a mencionar isso mesmo.
Ou seja, pegando na série dos últimos anos o futuro é uma grande incógnita sendo que a probabilidade de chover pouco é maior do que a de chover abundantemente.
Este ano as contas vão se fazer a 31 de Dezembro. Chegando a essa data e havendo nenhuma ou uma reduzida recuperação o cenário ficará seriamente preocupante. 
É preciso ressalvar que chegaremos ao final de Setembro numa situação muito deficitária!


----------



## Iceberg (22 Jun 2022 às 22:05)

Camiões vão transportar água para barragem em Trás-os-Montes
					

Seca extrema




					ominho.pt
				




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jun 2022 às 23:50)

A seca de 2017/2018 cujo cenário no final de Fevereiro era deveras preocupante tb não se sabia qd terminaria, e olha um mês muito chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
A seca de 2004/2005 tb não se sabia mas olha um Outono chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
Anda alguém a apregoar que esta seca é pior do que 2005... Nada mais falso, pois este ano particularmente no centro e sul do país as mesmas têm cerca de mais 20%  do que tinham em 2005.
Em 2005 por esta altura a seca era muito mais grave no sul e centro do país do que nesta altura do ponto de vista hidrológico


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 00:08)

A longo prazo parece haver uma tendência de alargamento do Verão para os meses de Maio e Outubro ou vá lá para ser mais realista Maio se aproximar de Junho e Outubro de Setembro!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2022 às 01:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A seca de 2017/2018 cujo cenário no final de Fevereiro era deveras preocupante tb não se sabia qd terminaria, e olha um mês muito chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
> A seca de 2004/2005 tb não se sabia mas olha um Outono chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
> Anda alguém a apregoar que esta seca é pior do que 2005... Nada mais falso, pois este ano particularmente no centro e sul do país as mesmas têm cerca de mais 20%  do que tinham em 2005.
> Em 2005 por esta altura a seca era muito mais grave no sul e centro do país do que nesta altura do ponto de vista hidrológico


A grande diferença entre este ano e anos anteriores é que a situação está má e estamos em junho, não estamos em setembro ou em outubro. Em 2017/2018 tivemos sorte com a primavera e em 2004/2005 a seca no início do verão não era tão grave como agora porque tínhamos tido anos anteriores melhores ao nível da precipitação (não havia tanta seca hídrica, era mais seca meteorológica - agora temos as duas e em grande).


----------



## Stormlover (23 Jun 2022 às 01:31)

Se este padrão atual continua podemos até ter um pequeno alívio no norte e centro em especial no litoral, mas já sabemos que este padrão é passageiro. A situação no sul será muito crítica no fim do Verão.
Além de que, em termos gerais, mesmo que chovesse o normal ou um pouco mais que o normal em Junho, Julho, Agosto, se as temperaturas forem muito mais elevadas que o normal, nem isso será suficiente para nos salvar de uma situação crítica em Setembro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 09:58)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A grande diferença entre este ano e anos anteriores é que a situação está má e estamos em junho, não estamos em setembro ou em outubro. Em 2017/2018 tivemos sorte com a primavera e em 2004/2005 a seca no início do verão não era tão grave como agora porque tínhamos tido anos anteriores melhores ao nível da precipitação (não havia tanta seca hídrica, era mais seca meteorológica - agora temos as duas e em grande).


Não havia tanta seca hídrica no centro e sul de Portugal em 2004 /2005.
Estas a brincar certo? 
Recomendo ires ao site do Snirh e verificares a situação das albufeiras no final de Maio no centro e sul de Portugal especialmente no sul.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2022 às 10:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não havia tanta seca hídrica no centro e sul de Portugal em 2004 /2005.
> Estas a brincar certo?
> Recomendo ires ao site do Snirh e verificares a situação das albufeiras no final de Maio no centro e sul de Portugal especialmente no sul.


Na generalidade, em algumas zonas, a situação está pior do que em 2005 e noutras, está idêntica.                                                









Concordes ou discordes, a situação é bastante preocupante. As barragens monitorizadas pelo snirh não são tudo.


----------



## meteo (23 Jun 2022 às 11:11)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A seca de 2017/2018 cujo cenário no final de Fevereiro era deveras preocupante tb não se sabia qd terminaria, e olha um mês muito chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
> A seca de 2004/2005 tb não se sabia mas olha um Outono chuvoso e lá se foi a seca.
> Anda alguém a apregoar que esta seca é pior do que 2005... Nada mais falso, pois este ano particularmente no centro e sul do país as mesmas têm cerca de mais 20%  do que tinham em 2005.
> Em 2005 por esta altura a seca era muito mais grave no sul e centro do país do que nesta altura do ponto de vista hidrológico


A diferença é que nesses anos sabemos que a seca terminou nessas alturas. Neste ano não sabemos. Estranho seria não haver preocupação.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 11:16)

Não basta olhar as bacias hidrográficas, e necessário olhar para as barragens e essas da bacia do Sado e Guadiana estão bem melhores actualmente do que em 2005.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2022 às 11:34)

Na parte que me toca e olhando para o gráfico dos Anos Hidrológicos, da precipitação registada na estação do Sítio das Fontes, pode-se perceber claramente que o problema não é só deste ano... há vários anos consecutivos que a precipitação está bem abaixo da Normal e principalmente desde 2018. E a acrescer a isto, deveremos considerar também o decréscimo significativo dos aquíferos aqui da zona. O consumo cada vez maior das culturas intensivas aqui no Algarve (grande destaque para os abacates, mas não só), tem contribuído muito para essa diminuição. Por alguma razão já não corre água nas nascentes do Sítio das Fontes (a qual é proveniente do aquífero Querença-Silves), já há pelo menos 4 ou 5 anos. Está sequinho... 

Portanto, parece-me que é uma questão que tem sido gerida pelos responsáveis (aqui incluo todos.. Governos, Ministros, outras entidades, etc...), da forma "_Humm... deixa lá que há-de chover bem e isto passa..._". Fala-se em soluções.. pensa-se.. faz-se estudos, criam-se comissões... mas depois chega-se sempre a esta situação e não está nada feito.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2022 às 11:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Na generalidade, em algumas zonas, a situação está pior do que em 2005 e noutras, está idêntica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No caso do Lima, Cávado e algumas hídricas do Douro, estamos a falar de barragens hidroelétricas. Ainda que tivesse sido um ano extremamente chuvoso, ao preço a que se encontra a energia elétrica, o mais provável seria estarem na mesma situação.
Basta pensar que a proibição de turbinação da barragem de Alto Lindoso não avançou. Toda a água ("pouca") que entrou foi turbinada apesar da "proibição".

No Mira e Barlavento, aí sim, a situação é preocupante. Como indicou o @ecobcg , já são muitos os anos de baixa pluviosidade no sudoeste português.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jun 2022 às 12:47)

No caso do Mira não me parece que a situação seja preocupante porque as perdas mesmo no Verão não ultrapassa os 2% ao mês geralmente.
No caso do Barlavento a barragem da Bravura mesmo sem possibilidade de uso agrícola está a perder acima de 1% ao mês numa barragem que já tem pouca água.
As barragens do Arade, tem a barragem do Arade que quando esvazia recebe água do Funcho que está acima dos 60% estas de uso agrícola e depois temos Odelouca que está com perdas acima dos 2% ao mês mas ainda está acima dos 40% de capacidade.
No Alentejo como já referi sado e Guadiana tinham no final de Maio situação cerca de 20% a mais do que em Maio de 2005.
No Norte apesar apesar do aspecto desolador do mapa, trata se de uma falácia, pois as barragens maiores são de uso quase exclusivo para produção de electricidade.
As outras estão bem compostas, ou seja, as de uso agrícola e para consumo humano.
Algumas excepções podem ser encontrados em trás os montes.

Resumindo me parece claro que a situação está bem melhor do que 2005, ate porque actualmente algumas barragens do Sado pelo menos recebem reforço do Alqueva, e que apenas em Setembro poderemos estar ao nível de Maio de 2005!

�

Maio05Maio22GuadianaEnxoe61.199.5Alqueva70.474.2Caia54.953.7Lucefit31.872.2Odeleite39.954.5Beliche32.946.7Abrilongo51.1Monte Novo57.946.9Vigia37.450


Maio05Maio22Bacia do SadoMonte Gato62.4071.50Monte Migueis56.0064.50Campilhas22.304.30Alvito86.1095.50Vale do Gaio16.7056.30Fonte Serne38.5038.10Pego do Altar40.1056.60Monte da Rocha41.2013.40Odivelas47.5054.40Roxo20.2046.40


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2022 às 13:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Na generalidade, em algumas zonas, a situação está pior do que em 2005 e noutras, está idêntica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Algarve, só da Bravura tem comparação e está nas lonas, o resto não tem comparação porque em 2005 não existia Odelouca. Não fosse Odelouca e as barragens a sotavento estariam nos 30%.
No Alentejo, não tem comparação porque em 2005 não tinham ligação ao Alqueva.

Portanto, não se pode dizer que está melhor quando existem outras equações em jogo que não existiam em 2005.

A seca é grave e basta ver as quebras de produção agrícola para ter essa noção.

Antigamente, nas décadas de 80 e 90 existiam secas mas depois vinham anos com 700 a 1000 mm no Algarve, agora é anos seguidos com deficit de 200 mm ou mais mm em relação à  média e desde 2009/10, que nao existe um ano com excedente superior a 200 mm, porque até para chegar à média já é um milagre.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2022 às 14:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, só da Bravura tem comparação e está nas lonas, o resto não tem comparação porque em 2005 não existia Odelouca. Não fosse Odelouca e as barragens a sotavento estariam nos 30%.
> No Alentejo, não tem comparação porque em 2005 não tinham ligação ao Alqueva.
> 
> Portanto, não se pode dizer que está melhor quando existem outras equações em jogo que não existiam em 2005.
> ...


Mais uma razão para não haver comparação com 2005. Já passaram 13 anos desde aí e se a situação das barragens não está muito melhor é porque ao longo destes anos todos pouco se aprendeu com as secas.
A situação é muito grave e não digo isto só porque me apetece. O facto de viver no meio rural e a minha família ser ligada à agricultura faz com que tenha noção da dimensão da seca que estamos a atravessar e que não é brincadeira nenhuma, pois ainda agora começou o verão e o estado das coisas mais parece que estamos no final do mesmo. Ribeiras secas, campos resumidos a pó e pequenas barragens para fins agrícolas na reserva...
Digo e repito, a seca não se resume só às barragens. No entanto, a meu ver, a situação mesmo a esse nível é preocupante porque não sabemos como irá ser depois do verão. Vai ser necessário chover muito para que as barragens retomem a níveis mais confortáveis.


AnDré disse:


> No caso do Lima, Cávado e algumas hídricas do Douro, estamos a falar de barragens hidroelétricas. Ainda que tivesse sido um ano extremamente chuvoso, ao preço a que se encontra a energia elétrica, o mais provável seria estarem na mesma situação.
> Basta pensar que a proibição de turbinação da barragem de Alto Lindoso não avançou. Toda a água ("pouca") que entrou foi turbinada apesar da "proibição".
> 
> No Mira e Barlavento, aí sim, a situação é preocupante. Como indicou o @ecobcg , já são muitos os anos de baixa pluviosidade no sudoeste português.


Continua a ser preocupante ter uma barragem a 15 ou 20%, seja qual for o fim da mesma. Mais uma vez, é sinal de que até os rios do norte estão com caudais baixos e isso tem impacto em tudo.
Se as barragens forem necessárias para uma situação de emergência, estão na lástima.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2022 às 14:30)

meteo disse:


> A diferença é que nesses anos sabemos que a seca terminou nessas alturas. Neste ano não sabemos. Estranho seria não haver preocupação.


A seca de 2004-06 só acabou a sério em março de 2006, embora tenha havido uma enorme atenuação no outono de 2005


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jun 2022 às 14:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Na generalidade, em algumas zonas, a situação está pior do que em 2005 e noutras, está idêntica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E não se está a falar muito dos aquíferos...no caso do Algarve só vi uma referência à algum tempo que estariam no percentil 20%. 

A semana passada estive nas fontes de Alte e está em níveis de 2005 que é um fio de água mínimo. Agora não sei se em relação a Agosto/Setembro ou Junho...
A fonte de Paderne está seca! O ano passado ainda correu e secou logo em Maio ou Junho.
Não sei como estão as fontes de Estômbar?...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jun 2022 às 14:56)

N_Fig disse:


> A seca de 2004-06 só acabou a sério em março de 2006, embora tenha havido uma enorme atenuação no outono de 2005


O ano hidrológico de 2005/2006 foi normal! Choveu praticamente sempre com frentes a chegarem ao sul. Ainda ninguém percebeu que a frente polar deixou de chegar ao sul. Isso por si só já é motivo para estado de emergência! As cut-off's aparecem quando lhes apetecem e nem sempre rendem!
Andamos constantemente a discutir pó, desculpem a expressão


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2022 às 15:44)

trovoadas disse:


> E não se está a falar muito dos aquíferos...no caso do Algarve só vi uma referência à algum tempo que estariam no percentil 20%.
> 
> A semana passada estive nas fontes de Alte e está em níveis de 2005 que é um fio de água mínimo. Agora não sei se em relação a Agosto/Setembro ou Junho...
> A fonte de Paderne está seca! O ano passado ainda correu e secou logo em Maio ou Junho.
> Não sei como estão as fontes de Estômbar?...



No Querença-Silves, a maior parte está já bem abaixo do Percentil 20


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2022 às 17:21)

trovoadas disse:


> O ano hidrológico de 2005/2006 foi normal! Choveu praticamente sempre com frentes a chegarem ao sul. Ainda ninguém percebeu que a frente polar deixou de chegar ao sul. Isso por si só já é motivo para estado de emergência! As cut-off's aparecem quando lhes apetecem e nem sempre rendem!
> Andamos constantemente a discutir pó, desculpem a expressão


2005/06 foi normal a Sul, mas foi seco no Norte e no Centro


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jun 2022 às 11:11)

Imagens mostram a dimensão da seca numa das barragens mais afetadas do país
					

As barragens portuguesas estão em níveis críticos, e uma delas é a do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique, que serve para abastecimento de água em cinco concelhos do Alentejo. Imagens do terreno ilustram bem os apenas 13% de capacidade de água.




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## Iceberg (25 Jun 2022 às 12:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagens mostram a dimensão da seca numa das barragens mais afetadas do país
> 
> 
> As barragens portuguesas estão em níveis críticos, e uma delas é a do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique, que serve para abastecimento de água em cinco concelhos do Alentejo. Imagens do terreno ilustram bem os apenas 13% de capacidade de água.
> ...


Nada como ver a realidade para entender a gravidade da situação. Reportagem objetiva e esclarecedora.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jun 2022 às 12:36)

Não sei há quantos anos essa barragem não está assim. 
Se 90% das barragens está em níveis acima dos 40% não sei qual o stress. 
Epa se a Primavera ainda tivesse sido seca, mas não, muito pelo contrário. Aí sim entendia este alarido que por acaso todos os anos por esta altura é sempre a mesma.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2022 às 20:25)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei há quantos anos essa barragem não está assim.
> Se 90% das barragens está em níveis acima dos 40% não sei qual o stress.
> Epa se a Primavera ainda tivesse sido seca, mas não, muito pelo contrário. Aí sim entendia este alarido que por acaso todos os anos por esta altura é sempre a mesma.


A primavera não foi seca? Abril e Maio são o quê? Meses de verão?
Se não gostas do "alarido" que se faz aqui, a solução é simples: não entrar no tópico sobre a seca em Portugal.
Já se percebeu que tens de ter razão e que a situação não é preocupante. Acho que a gravidade da seca é bastante evidente e penso que estas reportagens sobre a mesma demonstram bem isso, mas cada um tira a suas conclusões.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jun 2022 às 22:18)

Primavera climática = Março a Maio
Évora choveu o triplo em Março, Abril normal e Maio muito seco
Portalegre choveu o dobro em Março, Abril normal e Maio muito seco. 

Normal dos 3 meses em Évora. 
Março 41.9 mm
Abril    58.1 mm
Maio.  49.9 mm 

Total  149.9 mm

Choveu
Março 132.4 mm
Abril     58.6 mm
Maio      1.6 mm

TTotal 192.6 mm


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2022 às 23:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Primavera climática = Março a Maio
> Évora choveu o triplo em Março, Abril normal e Maio muito seco
> Portalegre choveu o dobro em Março, Abril normal e Maio muito seco.
> 
> ...


Março ajudou, mas não compensou aquilo que não choveu nos meses anteriores. Abril é caraterizado por ter precipitação irregular, e assim foi este ano também, padrão que pouco ou nada resolve numa situação de seca até porque a evapotranspiração é mais elevada. A estação de Évora pode ter ficado na média, mas se calhar em grande parte da região não foi bem assim. O mesmo se aplica na generalidade do território. Exemplo da irregularidade da precipitação nestes meses é que com uma trovoada facilmente se atinge ou ultrapassa a média mensal e pouco resolve.
A recuperação de cursos de água, barragens e aquíferos foi praticamente nula nesses meses e logo de seguida temos um mês de maio extremamente seco e quente, o que arrasou completamente a pequena ajuda que a chuva caída nesses meses deu.
Há um défice enorme na precipitação e além disso, as temperaturas têm estado acima da média em grande parte dos meses, o que agrava a situação ainda mais rápido.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2022 às 13:13)

A água já escasseia na floresta, nos campos. Correrá nas torneiras dos turistas no Algarve este Verão?​ 
Hoteleiros esperam um ano turístico “ao nível do melhor de sempre”. Mas as contas podem sair furadas: o Algarve está com menos água para gastar do que existia o ano passado na mesma altura. Vai haver cortes ou tudo se resolve com campanhas de sensibilização?

À entrada do Verão, informou a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), há menos 82,37 milhões de metros cúbicos de água para gastar do que existia no ano passado na mesma altura do ano, ou seja, menos 18,5%. Os agricultores, integrados no perímetro de rega da barragem da Bravura, estão proibidos de regar. Os poucos recursos hídricos disponíveis são para consumo doméstico. Na faixa do território mais próximo do litoral, a escassez ainda não é sentida. Os empreendimentos turísticos ainda regam relva...


Notícia paga:









						A água já escasseia na floresta, nos campos. Correrá nas torneiras dos turistas no Algarve este Verão?
					

Hoteleiros esperam um ano turístico “ao nível do melhor de sempre”. Mas as contas podem sair furadas: o Algarve está com menos água para gastar do que existia o ano passado na mesma altura. Vai haver cortes ou tudo se resolve com campanhas de sensib




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jun 2022 às 14:01)

Depois não digam que não foram avisados...








						"Vamos ter de nos habituar a viver com menos água", avisa ministro do Ambiente
					

Os portugueses vão ter de se habituar a viver com menos água, alerta o ministro do Ambiente, que deixa também um aviso a investidores: o Governo “não tem qualquer ...




					24.sapo.pt
				




Água existe! Pode é ter de ser racionada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2022 às 21:04)

Seca: Falta trabalho para aumentar rega com água tratada no Algarve​





						Seca: Falta trabalho para aumentar rega com água tratada no Algarve - Postal do Algarve
					

A duplicação da utilização de águas residuais tratadas para rega até final do ano no Algarve implica investir e construir infraestruturas para transportá-la da origem ao destino e falta fazer esse trabalho, alertou um especialista da Universidade do Algarve.




					postal.pt


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2022 às 19:01)

Governo reconhece oficialmente que todo o continente está em seca severa ou extrema.​
*O Governo reconheceu esta segunda-feira oficialmente a existência de uma situação de seca severa e extrema agrometeorológica em todo o continente, "o que consubstancia um fenómeno climático adverso, com repercussões negativas na atividade agrícola".*

O reconhecimento oficial foi hoje publicado em Diário da República através de um despacho de 21 de junho da ministra da Agricultura e Alimentação, Maria do Céu Antunes.

No despacho citam-se os dados de monitorização agrometeorológica e hidrológica para se dizer que a situação de seca no continente, após ligeira melhoria nos meses de março e abril, "voltou a apresentar um agravamento significativo nos meses de maio e junho de 2022 com consequentes impactos negativos na atividade agrícola".

Portugal continental estava em maio com cerca de 97,1 % do território na classe de seca severa e 1,4 % na classe de seca extrema. "Esta situação sofreu um agravamento na 1.ª quinzena de junho com a totalidade do território continental em situação de seca severa ou extrema", diz-se no documento.

A 15 de junho o ano hidrológico 2021/22 apresentava um défice de precipitação acumulada de 408 milímetros inferior ao normal, diz-se também no despacho, que refere igualmente a descida do volume de água armazenada em grande parte das bacias hidrográficas.

O reconhecimento oficial da situação de seca extrema ou severa em Portugal continental visa minimizar os efeitos da seca na atividade agrícola e no rendimento dos agricultores.

O despacho remete para o artigo 29.º do decreto-lei 32/2022 (que aprova o regime de organização e funcionamento do XXIII Governo Constitucional), que refere a organização e competências do Ministério da Agricultura, nomeadamente a execução das políticas em matéria de agricultura e a coordenação e aplicação de fundos nacionais e europeus para a agricultura.









						Governo reconhece oficialmente que todo o continente está em seca severa ou extrema
					

O Governo reconheceu esta segunda-feira oficialmente a existência de uma situação de seca severa e extrema agrometeorológica em todo o continente, "o que consubstancia um fenómeno climático adverso, com repercussões negativas na atividade agrícola".




					www.jn.pt
				





Ahh  bom, se o governo reconhece oficialmente, estamos no bom caminho, venha de lá mais uma comissão para avaliar a situação, ou não fosse Portugal o País das comissões, inquéritos, taxas e taxinhas, mas antecipar, prevenir, está quieto.

Veremos então que medidas concretas e eficazes serão tomadas e se farão a diferença ou não


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jun 2022 às 16:06)

Seca. Regantes de Silves, Lagoa e Portimão ativam plano de contigência​*A Associação de Regantes do Perímetro de Rega de Silves, Lagoa e Portimão ativou o plano de contingência para a campanha agrícola deste ano, reduzindo em 50% o fornecimento de água para as culturas não permanentes e não agrícolas.*

Notícias ao minuto

Falta de água no Sabugal já afeta animais​Autarca tem recebido "muitas preocupações" relativamente às dificuldades no fornecimento de água para beberagem dos animais​CNN


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2022 às 02:38)

Escassez de água em Odemira reduz plantações em estufa e provoca corrida à abertura de furos ilegais
					

Mais de 200 agricultores precários já foram avisados que têm de retirar as suas captações colocadas nos canais de rega até ao final do ano. Consumo humano não será afectado




					www.publico.pt
				




"A reserva de água na barragem de Santa Clara, que alimenta os cerca de 12 mil hectares de área regada do PRM, estava reduzida na manhã de hoje a 38% da sua capacidade máxima de armazenamento, ou seja: dos 485 000 metros cúbicos, volume de água à sua cota máxima, apresenta neste momento 186.477 metros cúbicos - *muito abaixo dos 244.700 metros cúbicos do volume morto, que deve ser mantido na albufeira para assegurar a biodiversidade ali existente, entre as quais a fauna piscícola*."


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jun 2022 às 11:41)

StormRic disse:


> Escassez de água em Odemira reduz plantações em estufa e provoca corrida à abertura de furos ilegais
> 
> 
> Mais de 200 agricultores precários já foram avisados que têm de retirar as suas captações colocadas nos canais de rega até ao final do ano. Consumo humano não será afectado
> ...


A única solução para essa barragem é a ligação a Alqueva, como de resto o é em quase todas as barragens da região sul. Este ano por exemplo o Alqueva tomava bem conta do recado. Não sei é se durará sempre...


----------



## Stormlover (2 Jul 2022 às 05:56)

Já é mais que previsível que nos próximos 2 meses vamos continuar em seca severa ou extrema no território continental. Meses tradicionalmente quentes e sem chuva. Mas nunca me recordo de ver tudo tão seco, incluindo o rio de Loures que costuma ter sempre algum caudal a correr mesmo no Verão, muito pouco mas costuma ter, este ano nem isso, os ribeiros mais pequenos então estão sequíssimos .... nem humidade existe.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

A barragem da Aguieira parece estar próxima da cota máxima, pelo que vi ontem.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2022 às 12:35)

Stormlover disse:


> Já é mais que previsível que nos próximos 2 meses vamos continuar em seca severa ou extrema no território continental. Meses tradicionalmente quentes e sem chuva. Mas nunca me recordo de ver tudo tão seco, incluindo o rio de Loures que costuma ter sempre algum caudal a correr mesmo no Verão, muito pouco mas costuma ter, este ano nem isso, os ribeiros mais pequenos então estão sequíssimos .... nem humidade existe.


Eu conheço um dos afluentes que desagua no Rio Loures (passa ao lado do Barro e chega a passar por debaixo da ponte da CREL) e penso ser comum ficar completamente sem água durante o verão, mas desconheço o que se passa no Rio Loures (é muito provável que aguente a água, por mais tempo).
Por vezes, no início do verão, e no leito seco do rio eu gostava de ir visitar as poças que temporariamente mantinham a água por mais tempo (em depressões e/ou em partes ensombradas) e que mais pareciam autênticos aquários,, pois muita da fauna e flora aquática, para tentar sobreviver se concentrava nesses lugares.
Alguns animais, me deixavam fascinado, como miríades de girinos, verdemãs, planorbes, limneias e lapas de água doce do género _Ancylus_. Também havia um peixe, algo parecido com a boga, assim como várias plantas aquaticas e limos,  e a água por vezes mantinha-se bastante transparente.
Perguntava-me a mim mesmo, ao longo dos anos da minha ingenuidade adolescente, como é que esses animais aguentavam o verão, pois em apenas semanas, tudo ficava seco., mas no ano seguinte voltava a observá-los nesses locais.
Hoje penso que resposta talvez esteja nos pegos do Rio Loures, que são autênticos oásis de vida e que permitem que a fauna recolonize outras partes do rio (e respetivos afluentes), assim que os níveis de água sobem com a vinda das chuvas.

PS: Interessante que em 2020 se encontrou uma nova espécie de verdemã para a fauna Portuguesa (_Cobitis vettonica_) e que existe uma espécie de boga que apenas se conhece em Portugal (descoberta em 2007) que aparentemente é muito rara e que se chama de boga de Lisboa (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iberochondrostoma_olisiponensis).
Não sei portanto quais as espécies é que observei, pois deverão ser várias as espécies cá presentes e desconheço como se identificam essas espécies. (ainda mais, quando algo poderá estar por descobrir).
Espero que todos estes seres aquáticos (raros ou não), que certamente desempenham um papel insubstituível nos ecossistemas, consigam sobreviver a mais um ano bem seco.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 07:04)

Seca pode levar ao corte de água à noite no nordeste transmontano.​
Hoje às 06:59

*Com cinco barragens em situação crítica, a situação no nordeste transmontano preocupa as autoridades.*
Com destaque para Carrazeda de Ansiães, onde está a ser ponderada a suspensão do abastecimento de água à população durante a noite e o aumento do segundo escalão do tarifário. Ao JN, o vice-presidente da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) garante estar assegurada a água para consumo humano, tanto a norte como a sul. E avisa: "Temos de aprender a viver com menos água".










						Seca pode levar ao corte de água à noite no nordeste transmontano
					

Com cinco barragens em situação crítica, a situação no nordeste transmontano preocupa as autoridades.




					www.jn.pt
				




( notícia paga)


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 15:26)

Snifa disse:


> Seca pode levar ao corte de água à noite no nordeste transmontano.​
> Hoje às 06:59
> 
> *Com cinco barragens em situação crítica, a situação no nordeste transmontano preocupa as autoridades.*
> ...


A albufeira do Baixo Sabor tem 926000dam3 armazenados. Está a 85% da sua capacidade! É a 2ª albufeira, a seguir ao Alqueva, com mais água armazenada.
Não se compreende...


----------



## MSantos (5 Jul 2022 às 16:25)

AnDré disse:


> A albufeira do Baixo Sabor tem 926000dam3 armazenados. Está a 85% da sua capacidade! É a 2ª albufeira, a seguir ao Alqueva, com mais água armazenada.
> Não se compreende...



A principal finalidade deste crime ecológico (barragem) é o armazenamento da bombagem da bacia do Douro para as centrais hidroelétricas a jusante. Fica numa quota muito mais baixa do que as principais cidades e vilas da região e nem deve haver ainda forma de elevar essa água até às populações.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

Há mais de 30 anos que não havia tão pouca água em Portugal​A falta de água em Portugal está a atingir níveis cada vez mais preocupantes, há mais 30 anos que os registos não eram tão baixos. Há barragens quase em situação de volume-morto.​​*CNN Portugal *​


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jul 2022 às 09:52)

O Galamba que resolva o problema, esse idiota...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

Seca no Algarve. Barragem da Bravura sem água para a agricultura​A norte, no Minho, a barragem do Lindoso tem 18% da capacidade. Nesta altura do ano a média seria de 73%

A sul, no Algarve, a barragem da Barlavento é aquela que se encontra pior. Tem armazenado apenas 13 por cento da capacidade.

A média habitual para esta altura do ano é 71 por cento.

Sem água na barragem, os agricultores recorrem aos furos. Mas alguns só já conseguem encontrar apenas água salgada.

Fonte: RTP

O último parágrafo é muito importante para perceber a gravidade da seca e que a situação das barragens é apenas um de muitos problemas.
Sem chuva significativa em grande parte dos invernos nos últimos anos e agora com um ano em que alguns locais ainda mal passam dos 100mm, já se sabe que não há nada que resista, começando pelos aquíferos.


----------



## aoc36 (6 Jul 2022 às 14:31)

É para quando centrais de dessalinizacao pelo país? Sabem que é urgente, mas mesmo assim andam a empatar.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

MSantos disse:


> A principal finalidade deste crime ecológico (barragem) é o armazenamento da bombagem da bacia do Douro para as centrais hidroelétricas a jusante. Fica numa quota muito mais baixa do que as principais cidades e vilas da região e nem deve haver ainda forma de elevar essa água até às populações.


Não deve haver forma ou interesse?
Como é que a água chega à cidade da Guarda, por exemplo?

A mim, custa-me perceber como é que em 2022 o problema crónico da seca no Nordeste se mantém, quando foi construída na região uma das maiores albufeiras do país.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2022 às 15:14)

aoc36 disse:


> É para quando centrais de dessalinizacao pelo país? Sabem que é urgente, mas mesmo assim andam a empatar.



Com os custos actuais (e não se prevê que baixem muito nos próximos tempos) da energia... As centrais de dessalinização, com o grande consumo energético que têm, depois quero ver quem paga isso. Quer dizer, eu até sei... pagaremos todos nós, no custo da fatura da água....

Para não falar dos resíduos resultantes da desalinização... ninguém fala disso, ou tentam "esconder" a situação... mas as "salmouras" dali resultantes, terão que ter um destino... será mais um resíduo para gerir, com custos elevados...

Eu sei que não temos água... e que se calhar uma das únicas soluções, até poderá passar pelas centrais de dessalinização. Mas não são solução milagrosa e trazem consigo custos significativos que todos teremos que pagar... convém não esquecer estes aspectos.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2022 às 15:35)

AnDré disse:


> Não deve haver forma ou interesse?
> Como é que a água chega à cidade da Guarda, por exemplo?
> 
> A mim, custa-me perceber como é que em 2022 o problema crónico da seca no Nordeste se mantém, quando foi construída na região uma das maiores albufeiras do país.



A água chega onde se quiser desde que se invista em equipamentos para tal ser possível, coisa que não deve ter ocorrido na Albufeira do Baixo Sabor, daí ter dito que ainda não deve haver forma de isso acontecer. Parece que a única coisa que moveu a construção dessa barragem foi mesmo potenciar a hidroeletricidade e nada mais...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 15:40)

aoc36 disse:


> É para quando centrais de dessalinizacao pelo país? Sabem que é urgente, mas mesmo assim andam a empatar.



É melhor começar por reconduzir a água do Alqueva, bem mais barato do que centrais de dessalinização. Também fazer os campos de golfe pagar a água a preços justamente muito mais elevados, tal como os detentores de piscinas, assim como redução drástica de relvados e ajardinamentos que nada têm a ver com o clima da região. Relvados foram uma invenção de países de latitudes mais elevadas, com muito maior índice de humidade ao longo do ano, mas pegou a moda porque os turistas que vêm dessas latitudes gostam.
A seguir repensar toda a política de florestação e culturas de regadio. Há culturas de sequeiro tradicionais desprezadas em prol de certas culturas frutícolas que exigem regadio abundante. Veja-se a situação no sudoeste. Também há métodos de rega de culturas intensivas e de grande área que deixam muito a desejar. Regar-se por aspersão de jactos monumentais em plena hora de maior calor e secura do ar é absurdo, grande parte da água perde-se por evaporação imediata.
Há tantas medidas por onde começar em vez das centrais.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 12:08)

Seca provoca quebras de produção em várias culturas e meses difíceis para a pecuária no Alto Alentejo​Registos indicam que choveu metade do que seria normal para uma região de pouca pluviosidade por natureza​
As duas pequenas barragens que aparecem no início da reportagem ficam entre Arronches e Portalegre e passo por elas todos os dias. A diminuição da água armazenada tem sido drástica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 21:30)

Com a seca a agravar-se, o Algarve só tem água «para um ano»​








						Com a seca a agravar-se, o Algarve só tem água «para um ano»
					

Se o próximo ano for igual ao que passou, «teremos um problema muito grave»



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




"«Temos água até final do próximo Verão. Mas, se não chover, depois não temos mais e teremos um problema muito grave», avisou o presidente da AMAL.

Neste momento, os diferentes presidentes de Câmara algarvios estão a fazer um levantamento das medidas que podem ser implementadas nos seus territórios, para diminuir a utilização de água.

«*No caso de Olhão, uma das medidas que vamos colocar em prática é deixar de regar os espaços verdes, a relva. 90% dos espaços relvados vão desaparecer, vão secar. Depois serão reconvertidos, mas o primeiro passo é deixá-los secar», exemplificou António Pina.*"


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 21:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> «*No caso de Olhão, uma das medidas que vamos colocar em prática é deixar de regar os espaços verdes, a relva. 90% dos espaços relvados vão desaparecer, vão secar. Depois serão reconvertidos, mas o primeiro passo é deixá-los secar», exemplificou António Pina.*"



 finalmente uma voz razoável. Espero que este exemplo seja seguido pela Cãmara de V.F.Xira e outras.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> finalmente uma voz razoável. Espero que este exemplo seja seguido pela Cãmara de V.F.Xira *e outras.*


Ora nem mais. Uma das coisas que me fazia "comichão" na rega pública em Lisboa quando vivi lá (2000/2012) era a utilização de aspersores às horas de mais calor (12h) e que além da evapotranspiração era que 50% da água ia para a estrada e não para regar os separadores, rotundas, etc... Será que não dá (pelo menos em alguns casos) utilizar o sistema de rega gota-a-gota?...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Jul 2022 às 22:24)

Ah lindo, 
Uma das belas ideias deixar secar as coisas. 
E tomar banho uma vez por semana tb já agora, reutilização de loiça suja já agora tb.. É lavar roupa 1 vez por semana. Alguém aqui acha ideias brilhantes.. Fico estupefacto!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com a seca a agravar-se, o Algarve só tem água «para um ano»​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curioso...em Albufeira deixaram secar os relvados durante Maio e depois no final do mês e durante Junho andaram à pressa a reparar a rega e a regar abundantemente para os recuperar . Entretanto, com esta notícia, não sei o que vão fazer com estes espaços futuramente...

Outra questão, ninguém fala dos consumos record que estão a acontecer atualmente. Só ouvi essa questão ser introduzida num debate da antena1 mas depois acabei por não conseguir ouvir o desenvolvimento.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 05:23)

Aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria secas já estão e o solo está em pedra. De vez em quando, ainda ligam os aspersores, escorre e vai tudo parar ao alcatrão.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 05:29)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Ah lindo,
> Uma das belas ideias deixar secar as coisas.


 Depende que "coisas" são, claro. Não se deixa secar árvores e arbustos. Mas, por exemplo, que utilidade tem um relvado na placa central de uma rotunda? Não serve a ninguém nem a nada. E a rega vai quase sempre parar ao alcatrão, sobretudo quando está vento.

Bem, há quem ande às voltas na rotunda, sempre dá para lavar o lado esquerdo da viatura...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

Seca: regadio usa 75% da água em Portugal e desperdiça mais de um terço, revela APA​Pimenta Machado reiterou que a situação é “dramática” em algumas zonas do país, com as reservas abaixo do normal, mas considerou que a solução não passa apenas por construir mais barragens, mas também por resolver problemas de desperdício​








						Seca: regadio usa 75% da água em Portugal e desperdiça mais de um terço, revela APA
					

Pimenta Machado reiterou que a situação é “dramática” em algumas zonas do país, com as reservas abaixo do normal, mas considerou que a solução não passa apenas por construir mais barragens, mas também por resolver problemas de desperdício




					cnnportugal.iol.pt
				




Seca assola Trás-os-Montes “e o pior é daqui para a frente”​
(Notícia paga)








						Seca assola Trás-os-Montes “e o pior é daqui para a frente”
					

Ao chegar à época mais quente do ano, a região já atravessou longos meses de escassez de água. Agricultores poupam o que podem na rega, pastores têm dificuldade em encher o estômago aos animais. Autarquias ponderam interromper abastecimento de água




					www.publico.pt


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 14:16)

Seca e calor poderão afectar seriamente a produção de vinho no Douro​A seca e as temperaturas muito quentes poderão provocar uma “quebra de produção assinalável” de vinho nesta vindima na Região Demarcada do Douro, adiantou esta terça-feira a Associação para o Desenvolvimento da Viticultura Duriense (ADVID).









						Seca e calor poderão afectar seriamente a produção de vinho no Douro
					

O alerta é da ADVID. A falta de água, e o consequente stress hídrico na videira, e o calor intenso poderão provocar uma “quebra de produção assinalável” nas vindimas do Douro.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

Seca: ‘Corrupio’ de autotanques garante água nas torneiras em aldeia alentejana​Um autotanque dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira do Alentejo tem estado a abastecer o depósito da água face ao risco de escassez de água. Este é o terceiro abastecimento do dia na aldeia.​








						Seca: ‘Corrupio’ de autotanques garante água nas torneiras em aldeia alentejana
					

Um autotanque dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ferreira do Alentejo tem estado a abastecer o depósito da água face ao risco de escassez de água. Este é o terceiro abastecimento do dia na aldeia.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Seca coloca pressão sobre o abastecimento eléctrico no Inverno​(notícia paga)








						Seca coloca pressão sobre o abastecimento eléctrico no Inverno
					

A falta de água nas barragens tem tornado o país dependente da produção fóssil e das importações espanholas. “É de prever que os próximos meses continuem a ser críticos em termos de recursos hídricos”, diz a EDP.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jul 2022 às 13:45)

Já se fala muito da seca no Algarve! Nos bastidores pelo menos...não me parece que a população esteja ainda a interiorizar o problema. Diariamente a antena1 a acompanhar o problema ao contrário do grosso dos canais do audiovisual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2022 às 18:25)

Piscinas municipais do Algarve fecham no Verão para combater a seca​








						Piscinas municipais do Algarve fecham no Verão para combater a seca
					

Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente voltou a reunir-se esta sexta-feira com os autarcas do Algarve



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




Existem lugares com relva que têm árvores, ora não regando o relvado as árvores vão morrer, um exemplo disso, são os plátanos em Lisboa que estão a perder as folhas em pleno Verão e os especialistas dizem que é necessário aumentar a rega. 

Reconversão de jardins em Olhão, gastaram mais de 1 milhão de euros para renovarem os jardins, antes havia sombra e relva para sentar, agora os bancos estão ao sol e a relva virou pó, sem dúvida, que estas reconversões não passam duma treta, poupam água mas antes estavam lá pessoas sentadas, agora ninguém está lá.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2022 às 19:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Piscinas municipais do Algarve fecham no Verão para combater a seca​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os plátanos estão, certamente, em stress hídrico, mas a queda da folha não quer dizer que estejam a morrer; é um mecanismo de defesa das árvores para perderem menos água e, consequentemente, não morrerem (ou adiarem a morte).

Depois destes dias de calor já se vê o mesmo aqui pelo Porto; plátanos e choupos principalmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Os plátanos estão, certamente, em stress hídrico, mas a queda da folha não quer dizer que estejam a morrer; é um mecanismo de defesa das árvores para perderem menos água e, consequentemente, não morrerem (ou adiarem a morte).
> 
> Depois destes dias de calor já se vê o mesmo aqui pelo Porto; plátanos e choupos principalmente.


Sim, estão em stress hídrico. Até as minhas alfarrobeiras que nunca reguei, tive que regar que as alfarrobas estão a cair no chão todas verdes.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jul 2022 às 21:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, estão em stress hídrico. Até as minhas alfarrobeiras que nunca reguei, tive que regar que as alfarrobas estão a cair no chão todas verdes.


E supostamente estão numa zona onde ainda choveu qualquer coisa este ano...por exemplo noto que a grande desgraça no Algarve é essencialmente do nó de Boliqueime/Paderne para Barlavento no entanto mesmo a Sotavento já se notam muitas quebras na vegetação com estes calores.
Para essas árvores basta pôr rega gota a gota umas 2x por semana e elas ficam contentes.
Mas geralmente como a parvoíce é muita nos municípios acredito que deixem mesmo morrer muitas delas. Agora também fecham as piscinas como se fosse operar o grande milagre! 
O que parece que já estou a ver é a grande ruína dos agricultores do Sotavento quando fecharem a torneira de Odeleite/Beliche...é que nem avisam! 

O que dá no Algarve  é Alfarroba, Amêndoa, vinha, olival e Figo( espécies locais, verdadeiros tanques de guerra em resitência à seca) com rega gota a gota como apoio e deixar coberturas mortas/ arrelvamentos nas entre-linhas. Nada de lavouras! Isso são coisas do passado! Mas pronto eu sou o velho do Restelo


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2022 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Os plátanos estão, certamente, em stress hídrico, mas a queda da folha não quer dizer que estejam a morrer; é um mecanismo de defesa das árvores para perderem menos água e, consequentemente, não morrerem (ou adiarem a morte).
> 
> Depois destes dias de calor já se vê o mesmo aqui pelo Porto; plátanos e choupos principalmente.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, estão em stress hídrico. Até as minhas alfarrobeiras que nunca reguei, tive que regar que as alfarrobas estão a cair no chão todas verdes.


Pois, aqui na zona os plátanos estão na mesma e até já fiz referência ao assunto no seguimento sul porque estavam a perder uma quantidade de folhas bastante significativa, mais parecia outono. Na onda de calor de 2018 também aconteceu o mesmo, mas agora com a seca extrema ainda é pior. Todas as árvores estão na mesma situação, como é o caso das laranjeiras e são regadas.
Na minha horta, tenho uma nespereira junto a uma levada e já vai estando toda despida, pois não tem raízes muito profundas devido ao facto de estar habituada a ter água, mas a levada já secou há quase 2 meses e está a sofrer bastante com isso. Agora com a ribeira também já totalmente seca, começam as árvores a seu redor a ficar com as folhas secas e a perdê-las. 
Isto está mesmo horrível e ainda há muito verão pela frente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2022 às 13:18)

trovoadas disse:


> E supostamente estão numa zona onde ainda choveu qualquer coisa este ano...por exemplo noto que a grande desgraça no Algarve é essencialmente do nó de Boliqueime/Paderne para Barlavento no entanto mesmo a Sotavento já se notam muitas quebras na vegetação com estes calores.
> Para essas árvores basta pôr rega gota a gota umas 2x por semana e elas ficam contentes.
> Mas geralmente como a parvoíce é muita nos municípios acredito que deixem mesmo morrer muitas delas. *Agora também fecham as piscinas como se fosse operar o grande milagre!*
> O que parece que já estou a ver é a grande ruína dos agricultores do Sotavento quando fecharem a torneira de Odeleite/Beliche...é que nem avisam!
> ...


Fechar as piscinas chega a ser patético, em Olhão as piscinas estão junto ao estádio do Olhanense, mas a 300/400 metros a sul, temos apartamentos com piscina no terraço, um hotel com piscina e um empreendimento de luxo com piscina no terraço, ora as medidas que a AMAL aplica só vão afectar os pobres.

Não regar os jardins ou a relva é outra parvoíce, se moro numa urbanização aonde sempre existiu relva agora vão deixar secar, mas se ao lado, tivesse vivendas de luxo, o meu vizinho rico já pode regar a sua relva e encher a sua piscina, enquanto eu que sou pobre já não posso ter o meu espaço relvado. 

Já agora, só falta dizerem ao pobre que só pode dar banho de dois em dois dias para poupar água, enquanto o rico dá 5 vezes banho por dia.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jul 2022 às 13:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fechar as piscinas chega a ser patético, em Olhão as piscinas estão junto ao estádio do Olhanense, mas a 300/400 metros a sul, temos apartamentos com piscina no terraço, um hotel com piscina e um empreendimento de luxo com piscina no terraço, ora as medidas que a AMAL aplica só vão afectar os pobres.
> 
> Não regar os jardins ou a relva é outra parvoíce, se moro numa urbanização aonde sempre existiu relva agora vão deixar secar, mas se ao lado, tivesse vivendas de luxo, o meu vizinho rico já pode regar a sua relva e encher a sua piscina, enquanto eu que sou pobre já não posso ter o meu espaço relvado.
> 
> Já agora, só falta dizerem ao pobre que só pode dar banho de dois em dois dias para poupar água, enquanto o rico dá 5 vezes banho por dia.


As tuas palavras são muito duras!...e o problema é  que são verdade! Actualmente o Algarve está projetado para uma determinada condição social mas não me vou pronunciar mais sobre o assunto. Aguardemos por cenas dos próximos capítulos quando a coisa se complicar verdadeiramente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2022 às 16:01)

Já para não falar das mega urbanizações de campos de golfe pela AML... alguns até colados uns aos outros, enfim.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 01:51)

Não só o artigo, mas também os comentários.









						“Usar água na agricultura não é gastá-la, é utilizá-la para produzir alimentos”
					

“Por enquanto, não há preocupações de maior”, mas “se o Tejo não trouxer água é um problema enormíssimo”, avisa o presidente da Associação dos Produtores de Milho. “Espanha corre em pista própria” na gestão dos caudais dos rios internacionais. Portu




					www.publico.pt


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 15:37)

Duas localidades de Montemor-o-Novo com dificuldades no abastecimento de água​








						Duas localidades de Montemor-o-Novo com dificuldades no abastecimento de água
					

Abastecimento de água feito por bombeiros e autarquia.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não regar os jardins ou a relva é outra parvoíce, se moro numa urbanização aonde sempre existiu relva agora vão deixar secar, mas se ao lado, tivesse vivendas de luxo, o meu vizinho rico já pode regar a sua relva e encher a sua piscina, enquanto eu que sou pobre já não posso ter o meu espaço relvado.


Pode regar desde que pague. Em cima da mesa estão aumentos nas tarifas da água. Talvez o que se deva aumentar seja o 3º escalão para os domésticos. 
Também não é qualquer um que tem piscina. Supostamente tem que pagar por isso: IMI e água num contador diferente cujo tarifário também é diferente. Com tanta tecnologia (imagens de satélite e tal) as Câmaras só não cobram isso se não quiserem.

Relativamente aos jardins, sou absolutamente contra que se privilegie a rega de relvados em prole da agricultura. Mais uma vez é o sector primário que sofre. Em particular o pequeno produtor.
Atenção que a água necessária para regar árvores em jardins (rega gota a gota), é imensamente menor que a necessária para manter um relvado sempre verde. Árvores precisam-se: para lazer, sombras, convívio. Relva, em tempos de seca extrema, é um luxo ou mesmo uma falta de respeito por quem vê negada água para regar as suas plantações.

Pior ainda são rotundas com relva (milhares por esse país fora), onde grande parte da água vai para o alcatrão.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2022 às 18:47)

Em atualização​Governo determina racionamento de água nos hotéis do Algarve.​Hoje às 18:35, atualizado às 18:43.

*O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, anunciou esta sexta-feira que haverá uma redução do consumo de água nos empreendimentos turísticos do Algarve. 

O racionamento acordado com os empresários deverá afetar espaços que têm um "grande consumo de água", como campos de golfe e espaços verdes.*

"Foi feita uma reunião entre a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente e um conjunto de empreendimentos turísticos do Algarve, onde ficou decidido um racionamento e uma gestão dos limites do consumo de água que podem adotar. 

Isto quer dizer que há uma limitação da água por parte desse setor", apontou o governante, numa final de uma reunião de Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca (CPPMAES).

Duarte Cordeiro explicou que a medida se aplica a espaços verdes ou a campos de golfe, por exemplo, não estando previsto impôr limites ao consumo humano.

O ministro do Ambiente não esclareceu, porém, de quanto é o racionamento. Até ao momento, o JN não conseguiu obter mais esclarecimentos junto da tutela.

Após a 10.ª reunião interministerial da CPPMAES, Duarte Cordeiro ladeado pelo ministro da Agricultura e pelo secretário de Estado do Mar apontou a necessidade de haver uma "poupança da água da parte de todos". 

"A situação de seca é a mais grave deste século", disse. Na conferência de Imprensa, os membros do Governo apresentaram ainda a campanha de sensibilização "1 minuto por dia, vamos fechar a torneira à seca".









						Governo determina racionamento de água em empreendimentos turísticos do Algarve
					

O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, anunciou esta sexta-feira que haverá uma redução do consumo de água nos empreendimentos turísticos do Algarve. O racionamento acordado com os empresários deverá afetar locais que têm um "grande consumo de água", como campos de golfe e...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2022 às 21:31)

Snifa disse:


> Em atualização​Governo determina racionamento de água nos hotéis do Algarve.​Hoje às 18:35, atualizado às 18:43.
> 
> *O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática, Duarte Cordeiro, anunciou esta sexta-feira que haverá uma redução do consumo de água nos empreendimentos turísticos do Algarve.
> 
> ...


Esta é a entrevista ao SOL do presidente da AMAL e da CM Olhão  


'O Algarve vive do turismo e vai continuar a viver. É como se tivéssemos petróleo e não o utilizássemos'​








						'O Algarve vive do turismo e vai continuar a viver. É como se tivéssemos petróleo e não o utilizássemos'
					

O presidente da Comunidade Intermunicipal do Algarve e do município de Olhão defende que o turismo é importante para a região mas que há espaço para outras atividades. Fala ainda sobre o problema da seca e sobre a descentralização.




					sol.sapo.pt
				




Vejam lá

*E os grandes parques aquáticos?*

Estamos sempre a falar de consumo público, piscinas públicas, diminuição do consumo das câmaras. Essas dependem dos privados. Estamos aqui a falar do consumo dos municípios. Assim como já está em marcha em muitos municípios a redução total ou significativa de vários espaços verdes, relvados, fazendo a sua substituição por outras espécies de baixo consumo de água.


Ficaram confusos, não fiquem, o Pina defende o turismo com unhas e dentes e só vê turismo à frente nada mais que isso...


----------



## Iceberg (22 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

https://observador.pt/2022/07/22/governo-anuncia-que-empreendimentos-turisticos-no-algarve-vao-ter-de-reduzir-o-consumo-de-agua/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jul 2022 às 21:48)

Fazerem a porcaria que têm feito mais vale estarem quietos. 
Espaços verdes são necessários assim como árvores. Precisam de água e verdade, jardins cada vez são mais escassos. 
Consumo em tempo de Verão Epa pela barragens que tenho acompanhado as perdas são sempre iguais todos os Verões e não me parece que adotem as medidas que adotem isso mude muito. 
Epa vamos deixar a relva secar, ou vamos alterar mudar certos espaços... De forma a gastar menos água que será como quem diz destruir espaços verdes.. É gastar mais de 500000 euros em reestruturar um pequeno espaço. 
Medidas patéticas.. 
As medidas necessárias serão sempre numa perspectiva de médio longo prazo, perceber onde estão as perdas de água sem uso e uma estratégia sustentável de uso da água.. 
Politiquice da treta dispenso.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 18:12)

IPMA - Detalhe noticia
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




"2022-07-22 (IPMA)

Face à situação de seca em que o território de Portugal Continental se encontra, o IPMA disponibiliza o documento de *monitorização da seca meteorológica,* com atualização a* 15 de julho de 2022*.

*Em resumo, destacam-se os principais indicadores:*

•  Diminuição dos valores de percentagem de água no solo em todo o território. Destacam-se a região interior Norte e Centro, vale do Tejo e os distritos de Castelo Branco, Setúbal, Beja e Faro om áreas nas quais os valores são inferiores a 10 % e iguais ao ponto de emurchecimento permanente;
• Mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território, verificando-se, em relação ao final de junho, um aumento da área em seca extrema, em particular na região Sul, no vale doTejo e nalguns locais do interior Norte e Centro;
• Distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI a 15 de julho: 0,3 % em seca moderada, *50,8 % em seca severa e 48,9 % em seca extrema*;
• O ano hidrológico 2021/22 classifica-se, até à data, como o *2º mais seco desde 1931, depois de 2004/05* (considerando o período de outubro a julho). Anos mais secos (total outubro a julho): *2004/05, 2021/22, 1998/99, 1944/45*.
*
 O documento em anexo contém informações sobre: *
• Caracterização da situação atual;
• Precipitação no ano hidrológico;
• Comparação com igual período (julho) em situações de seca anteriores."



			https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Boletim_atualizacao_seca_IPMA_15jul2022.pdf


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2022 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Quanto ao tema da gestão da água no Algarve, só penso numa coisa: onde param as estações dessalinizadoras?!
O mar ali tão perto, o turismo que não pode prescindir da água, as boas intenções dos governantes desde há bastantes anos...
É um crime enorme os projectos de dotação de estações dessalinizadoras na orla marítima algarvia não passarem à prática.
Tivemos o programa 2020, outros anteriores, temos o PRR, temos isto, temos aquilo. E formalizar candidaturas como fizeram os nossos vizinhos espanhóis, não?! Esses até estações na costa cantábrica candidataram e foram aprovadas. Pasme-se, em zonas onde a falta de água é uma miragem...

O turismo não pode ter falta de água. Com estações a servir as infraestruturas turísticas, os campos de golfe permaneceriam verdes e viçosos, as piscinas com água qb e, por último, tanto a agricultura como a POVO não sofreriam a enorme pressão que, injustamente, lhes cai em cima nos dias de hoje.

Isto roça a incompetência, tanta inépcia neste retângulo luso.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jul 2022 às 22:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Quanto ao tema da gestão da água no Algarve, só penso numa coisa: onde param as estações dessalinizadoras?!
> O mar ali tão perto, o turismo que não pode prescindir da água, as boas intenções dos governantes desde há bastantes anos...
> ...


A central dessalinizadora ( a primeira) já tem verba e está a concurso para estudo de impacto ambiental (ainda). Bom já não é mau o processo estar a avançar o problema é que já devia estar operacional. Na melhor das hipóteses estará pronta lá para o fim de 2025...








						Central de dessalinização no Algarve? Sim, mas não no meu concelho - Agroportal
					

A construção de uma central de dessalinização vai custar 45 milhões mas só garante 10% do consumo da região. Com o turismo e o regadio em crescimento, o futuro parece cada vez mais incerto. Todos os municípios desejam a dessalinização da água do mar, desde que a central fique instalada no...




					www.agroportal.pt


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2022 às 01:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> O turismo não pode ter falta de água. Com estações a servir as infraestruturas turísticas, os campos de golfe permaneceriam verdes e viçosos, as piscinas com água qb e, por último, tanto a agricultura como a POVO não sofreriam a enorme pressão que, injustamente, lhes cai em cima nos dias de hoje.



E qual o preço dessa água produzida pelas centrais dessalinizadoras? É porque o processo envolve um gasto importante e constante de energia, não é o mesmo que conduzir a água de uma albufeira e das centrais de tratamento. Além de que é preciso elevar a água, por bombagem, desde o nível do mar até aos níveis elevados de utilização. Se Lisboa consome a água captada em Castelo de Bode, à distância a que esta está da capital, não seria diferente o Algarve consumir a água captada no Alqueva. São apenas aspectos que a meu ver devem pesar na decisão de avançar mais ou menos rapidamente nas centrais dessalinizadoras.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2022 às 13:24)

Sem dúvida @StormRic.
Os custos com a água assim produzida seriam onerosos (quanto à construção seriam com apoio europeu), mas o turismo precisa muito de água, teria de assumir esse custo extra, nomeadamente o grande consumidor.
A questão da água do Alqueva é meramente política.
Entregar a água ao longo da costa passa por acordos de uso de água entre países.
O Sotavento utiliza essa água, o barlavento não - aqui precisaria de uma quantidade muito maior, o que colocaria sob pressão as águas do Guadiana.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

StormRic disse:


> E qual o preço dessa água produzida pelas centrais dessalinizadoras? É porque o processo envolve um gasto importante e constante de energia, não é o mesmo que conduzir a água de uma albufeira e das centrais de tratamento. Além de que é preciso elevar a água, por bombagem, desde o nível do mar até aos níveis elevados de utilização. Se Lisboa consome a água captada em Castelo de Bode, à distância a que esta está da capital, não seria diferente o Algarve consumir a água captada no Alqueva. São apenas aspectos que a meu ver devem pesar na decisão de avançar mais ou menos rapidamente nas centrais dessalinizadoras.


Os gastos energéticos são enormes, e é um sistema particularmente difícil de manter


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jul 2022 às 14:57)

Se fosse assim tão bom e tão sustentável certamente já haveriam um pouco por todo o lado e por todo o mundo!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jul 2022 às 15:36)

O problema vem de trás! Antes de implementar dessalinizadoras tinha-se de ter energia a preços acessíveis. Sempre se bloqueou a construção de uma central nuclear e agora vivemos delas. Quando compramos energia a Espanha ou a França vem donde? 
Houve também a ideia que o Algarve tinha muito backup a nível de aquíferos o que até pode ser verdade mas não da forma que tem sido explorada. Eu tendo licença para abrir um furo e havendo disponibilidade posso tirar água noite e dia (água privada) que ninguém me vai dizer nada.

A solução Alqueva poderá ser interessante e aliás a retirada de água do Guadiana a partir do Pomarão será uma forma indireta de o fazer . Tirar 20hm3 do sistema do Guadiana não será muito significativo mas fará muita diferença para o Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2022 às 01:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Houve também a ideia que o Algarve tinha muito backup a nível de aquíferos o que até pode ser verdade mas não da forma que tem sido explorada. Eu tendo licença para abrir um furo e havendo disponibilidade posso tirar água noite e dia (água privada) que ninguém me vai dizer nada.



As "guerras" de aquíferos podem ser muito mais discretas dos que as guerras tradicionais dos rios, ribeiras e fontes. Os aquíferos subterrâneos não conhecem as delimitações de propriedades e nem sempre têm correspondência com a topografia do terreno.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

Coloco aqui por ser um assunto relacionado com a seca...









						Há uma herdade no Alentejo que não sabe o que é seca
					

Herdade em Montemor-o-Novo faz uma agricultura diferente do habitual.




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## LevanteLacobrigense (26 Jul 2022 às 19:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Coloco aqui por ser um assunto relacionado com a seca...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desconhecia a herdade em questão. Um modelo que deveria ser seguido por todos. A frase chave é "o que está mal não é a seca, o que está mal são os modelos que nós estamos a tentar implementar que não são compatíveis com este clima". A frase é discutível quando falamos de seca, mas para a temática da reportagem e da agricultura aplica-se perfeitamente. Junte-se agora a falta de gestão do território no meio urbano, rural ou florestal e temos a situação dramática em que nos encontramos. A causa passa sempre culpar, por exemplo, as alterações climáticas (apenas estou a mencionar os argumentos que nos apresentam, peço para que não seja interpretado de outra forma*),* que é usada para tudo e mais alguma coisa. É fácil apresentar como causa algo que somos, por um lado todos e ninguém por outro, os culpados, como fosse uma fatalidade que temos que aceitar e depois rezar para que chova de modo a que a seca acabe.
Recordo-me de um episódio, que apenas deixo aqui como nota e mostra a forma como tratamos os assuntos, não os atacando a montante e encontrando soluções céleres, sem por vezes qualquer base cientifica, levando-nos ao que é dito na reportagem. Houve uma altura na minha vida profissional que participava como representante de uma entidade nas comissões municipais da defesa da floresta contra incêndios e numa delas o representante do ICNF (atenção que não estou a dizer que essa é a posição do ICNF, mas apenas a transmitir a opinião de um técnico, que partilho) não compreendia quando ouvia dizer que temos que acabar com o fogo, o que como devem imaginar chocou muita gente. O argumento era que o fogo faz parte da natureza e da nossa cultura agrícola mediterrânea. É lógico que para assim procedermos não podemos é ter o nosso território como temos e devemos saber usar correctamente esse fogo. O que fazemos? Leis que são desadequadas, que não são exequíveis, que custam milhões a este país (vejam a parte do vídeo onde é referido a importância da matéria orgânica e digam isso a quem nos quer obrigar a limpar as matas). Depois fechamos o país com estados de contingência e alerta em que eu ou qualquer um de nós que estamos neste fórum quiser ir passear para uma mata num período em que isso é proibido, sou um criminoso porque vou pegar fogo à floresta.
Penso que a minha idade é muito superior a grande parte dos que aqui estão e vejo sempre ano após ano as mesmas noticias sem que nada se altere. Já vi muitos anos de seca e incêndios, mas continuamos infelizmente a não atacar os problemas onde eles devem ser atacados. Gostava de um dia conseguirmos ter um Verão em que não nos sentíssemos culpados por estarmos a gastar água ou então não estar na praia, lugar de prazer e descanso, com um sentimento de tristeza por não conseguir deixar de pensar que muito do meu país está a arder, estão pessoas a perder a casa ou pior, a morrer, pela incúria e a incompetência de alguns.
Já me alarguei mais do que queria e peço desculpa aos moderadores por abordar outro assunto, para além da seca, na página especifica da mesma. Deixo ao critério a gestão das minhas palavras.


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Jul 2022 às 08:30)

Em Porto Santo existe uma estação dessalinizadora desde os anos 90 e os custos não são assim tão exorbitantes...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jul 2022 às 11:29)

Poupança?... só se quiserem! Inevitavelmente o preço da água vai ter de subir








						PSD exige cumprimento do Plano de Eficiência Hídrica para travar seca
					

Os deputados do PSD eleitos pelo círculo de Faro estiveram, esta segunda-feira, reunidos com a Associação dos Hotéis e Empreendimentos Turísticos




					regiao-sul.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

GSM2046 disse:


> Em Porto Santo existe uma estação dessalinizadora desde os anos 90 e os custos não são assim tão exorbitantes...


É uma ilha com 5 mil habitantes...


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É uma ilha com 5 mil habitantes...


Mas com um turismo de verão com picos de 40 mil pessoas pessoas.

Não faço ideia quais os custos de uma central de dessalinização, mas Espanha tem algumas centenas delas. O que eu sei é que a água do Alqueva não é infinita. E se tem a água que tem, é porque estrangulámos o Guadiana. (Não há moral para apontar o dedo a Espanha, relativamente ao Tejo, porque nós fazemos exatamente o mesmo).


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2022 às 18:38)

Seca​Vimioso proíbe uso de água pública para regas.​
Hoje às 17:16.

*O município de Vimioso determinou que é "expressamente proibido" utilizar água da rede pública para rega de hortas, jardins e parques públicos ou privados, bem como para a lavagem de automóveis, passeios e espaços públicos ou privados.*

"Estamos a ter sérias dificuldades de quantidade de água para o abastecimento público o que nos leva a tomar algumas medidas tais como as que constam do aviso [datado do dia 22 e que proíbe o uso de água da rede], no sentido de podermos garantir, sem ser a 100%, ter por um período razoável água para consumo doméstico", disse esta quarta-feira à Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Vimioso, Jorge Fidalgo.

A violação das normas é sancionável com coimas que podem ir dos 1 500 euros aos 3 740 euros, no caso de pessoas singulares, e dos 7 500 a 44 890, para pessoas coletivas, de acordo com o aviso, já afixado nas juntas de freguesia, distribuído por via postal à população e publicado nas redes sociais do município.

Segundo o aviso, a Câmara de Vimioso, no distrito de Bragança, promoverá "uma fiscalização rigorosa aos infratores das normas em vigor" e "será intransigente na aplicação das sanções previstas".

Estas medidas, já em vigor, são tomadas "a nível excecional, e vão vigorar apenas pelo período em que perdure a situação de seca extrema que assola o concelho".

"A escassez de água é um problema nacional e que também afeta a população de Vimioso de forma significativa, e temos de tomar todas as medidas, porque o importante é garantir água para consumo doméstico", vincou o autarca social-democrata.

O autarca disse ainda que estão a ser feitos todos os esforços para manter o abastecimento de água, nomeadamente o transporte de águas em camiões-cisterna para abastecer Vimioso.

"Estamos a equacionar recorrer aos concelhos vizinhos de Mogadouro e Miranda do Douro, no sentido de garantir água para consumo doméstico aos habitantes do concelho onde houver mais carência", frisou Jorge Fidalgo.

Desta forma, o consumo de água no concelho de Vimioso, e devido à seca, fica apenas disponível para o consumo doméstico.

O presidente da Câmara apela "à compreensão e colaboração de todos" no sentido de pouparem água, "de forma a garantir o uso doméstico".









						Vimioso proíbe uso de água pública para regas
					

O município de Vimioso determinou que é "expressamente proibido" utilizar água da rede pública para rega de hortas, jardins e parques públicos ou privados, bem como para a lavagem de automóveis, passeios e espaços públicos ou privados.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2022 às 20:53)

Snifa disse:


> Seca​Vimioso proíbe uso de água pública para regas.​
> Hoje às 17:16.
> 
> *O município de Vimioso determinou que é "expressamente proibido" utilizar água da rede pública para rega de hortas, jardins e parques públicos ou privados, bem como para a lavagem de automóveis, passeios e espaços públicos ou privados.*
> ...


Somos mais um país do 3º mundo do que propriamente europeu em vários níveis.

Em Espanha, os espanhóis fizeram transvases para levarem a água até ao Levante Espanhol, zona particularmente seca, sendo a região Trás-os-Montes tão próxima às barragens do Norte porque não fazem ligações a essa região em Portugal.

Os espanhóis quer ao nível dos transvases, quer ao nível das dessalinizadoras dão uma valente goleada a Portugal, pelo menos, sabem usar e bem o dinheiro da UE, enquanto por cá, o dinheiro vem mas nunca fazem nada para resolverem o problema.

Em 2004/2005 falou-se muito mas passado 17 anos pouco se fez e agora basta chover no próximo Outono/Inverno encher as barragens para tudo ficar na mesma, quando voltar a seca volta o drama e a tragédia.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jul 2022 às 21:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Somos mais um país do 3º mundo do que propriamente europeu em vários níveis.
> 
> Em Espanha, os espanhóis fizeram transvases para levarem a água até ao Levante Espanhol, zona particularmente seca, sendo a região Trás-os-Montes tão próxima às barragens do Norte porque não fazem ligações a essa região em Portugal.
> 
> ...


Tomara que chova! Já agora isso é um abre Olhos. Como disse o atual ministro do ambiente o mês passado...


> *o Governo “não tem qualquer tipo de limitação na aplicação de restrições” de consumo.*





> *se começar a faltar água o Governo aplica “as restrições que forem necessárias”*.


 


			https://observador.pt/2022/06/27/portugal-tem-de-se-habituar-a-viver-com-menos-agua-avisa-ministro-do-ambiente/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2022 às 22:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Somos mais um país do 3º mundo do que propriamente europeu em vários níveis.
> 
> *Em Espanha, os espanhóis fizeram transvases para levarem a água até ao Levante Espanhol, zona particularmente seca, sendo a região Trás-os-Montes tão próxima às barragens do Norte porque não fazem ligações a essa região em Portugal.*
> 
> ...


Outra vez arroz de transvase? 

Os transvases afetam apenas a região do sudeste do país, onde é mais fácil construir canais que permitam transportar a água das bacias do Tejo, Guadiana e Segura até ao Levante. A grande razão para isso tem a ver com o facto de ter este acidente geográfico, em que o Rio Segura e os afluentes do Rio Xúquer "escavou" a cordilheira Bética naquela zona, permitindo um acesso mais fácil aos campos de cultivo no Levante a partir das bacias, a maior altitude, do Guadiana e do Tejo. O Algarve não tem esta sorte: 





Não é feita nenhuma ligação a Trás-os-Montes essencialmente porque não há nada do outro lado da fronteira. As barragens do outro lado servem essencialmente para a produção de eletricidade e de abastecimento, e não tanto para efeitos agrícolas (até porque os terrenos de Castela e Leão mal servem para o cultivo agrícola). Ligações à Galiza então é mesmo para esquecer - seria caríssimo, o terreno é extremamente irregular e nem há sequer infraestrutura do género do lado galego... 

Quanto às dessalinizadoras, também não é totalmente certo isso de eles terem-nas espalhadas por todo o lado. Na Andaluzia Ocidental não há nenhuma dessalinizadora, e sofrem essencialmente do mesmo problema que no Algarve em relação à falta de água em anos recentes.
Obviamente que hão de ter mais dessalinizadoras, até porque a região do Levante historicamente sempre foi árida e a chuva não era algo garantido. O problema da aridez no Algarve é recente e nunca houve propriamente o medo de falta de água. Essa é a diferença. Dizer que os espanhóis estão muito melhores do que os portugueses neste critério é falso, ou pelo menos nos exemplos comparativos que realmente fazem sentido (comparar o Algarve com o Levante espanhol não tem grande sentido, pois são regiões com climas completamente diferentes).


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

Snifa disse:


> Seca​Vimioso proíbe uso de água pública para regas.​
> Hoje às 17:16.
> 
> *O município de Vimioso determinou que é "expressamente proibido" utilizar água da rede pública para rega de hortas, jardins e parques públicos ou privados, bem como para a lavagem de automóveis, passeios e espaços públicos ou privados.*
> ...


A falta de água no período de verão em Vimioso é quase crónica. Devem ser poucos os verões em que isso não acontece.

Encontrei esta notícia de 2009:








						Câmara de Vimioso insiste em culpar ICNB por falta de água
					

a O presidente da Câmara de Vimioso, José Rodrigues, continua a responsabilizar o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade (ICNB) pela falta de água que se vive no concelho, acusando aquele organismo de 'impedir' a elevação de dois açud




					www.publico.pt
				




13 anos depois parece que nada mudou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Outra vez arroz de transvase?
> 
> Os transvases afetam apenas a região do sudeste do país, onde é mais fácil construir canais que permitam transportar a água das bacias do Tejo, Guadiana e Segura até ao Levante. A grande razão para isso tem a ver com o facto de ter este acidente geográfico, em que o Rio Segura e os afluentes do Rio Xúquer "escavou" a cordilheira Bética naquela zona, permitindo um acesso mais fácil aos campos de cultivo no Levante a partir das bacias, a maior altitude, do Guadiana e do Tejo. O Algarve não tem esta sorte:
> 
> ...


Nem estava a referir-me ao Algarve, mas sim a Trás os Montes, hoje existem soluções para tudo com a engenharia que existe hoje tudo é possível. Não podemos é criar incentivos para irem para o interior e depois não existir água para alavancar projectos.

O Algarve já na década de.90 tinha problemas de falta de água, a água era calcária, todos os anos era necessário limpar o esquentador, fora os furos que abasteciam começaram a ter entrada da água do mar, esse problema ficou resolvido com as barragens do sotavento. Lembro-me bem das restrições que havia na década de 90 em que havia água só durante umas horas, dizeres que o Algarve nunca teve problemas de falta de água não é verdadeiro, só que foram sempre criando alternativas e novas alternativas virão no futuro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2022 às 23:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Algarve já na década de.90 tinha problemas de falta de água, a água era calcária, todos os anos era necessário limpar o esquentador, fora os furos que abasteciam começaram a ter entrada da água do mar, esse problema ficou resolvido com as barragens do sotavento. Lembro-me bem das restrições que havia na década de 90 em que havia água só durante umas horas, dizeres que o Algarve nunca teve problemas de falta de água não é verdadeiro, só foram sempre criando alternativas e novas alternativas virão no futuro.


Certo. Mesmo assim no Levante nem foi uma opção sequer os aquíferos, pois não existem ou são muito pequenos - daí as centrais de dessalinização.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jul 2022 às 00:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem estava a referir-me ao Algarve, mas sim a Trás os Montes, hoje existem soluções para tudo com a engenharia que existe hoje tudo é possível. Não podemos é criar incentivos para irem para o interior e depois não existir água para alavancar projectos.
> 
> O Algarve já na década de.90 tinha problemas de falta de água, a água era calcária, todos os anos era necessário limpar o esquentador, fora os furos que abasteciam começaram a ter entrada da água do mar, esse problema ficou resolvido com as barragens do sotavento. Lembro-me bem das restrições que havia na década de 90 em que havia água só durante umas horas, dizeres que o Algarve nunca teve problemas de falta de água não é verdadeiro, só que foram sempre criando alternativas e novas alternativas virão no futuro.


O Algarve sempre teve problemas ciclícos derivados do clima em que se insere isso é um facto. Por outro lado os grandes problemas de abastecimento vieram com o crescimento da população e a falta de infraestrutura/ investimento. Nos anos 80, início de 90 pouco estava feito, os cursos de água corriam para o mar e os furos artesianos eram para os ricos ou feitos em sociedade. Atualmente está tudo feito ( infraestruturas) e continuamos com problemas porque cresceu-se muito com base em presupostos errados e o clima alterou-se substancialmente. Em situação normal considerando a média 70-2000  o Algarve tinha muita água disponível e isso foi transmitido à população nativa e aos demais. 
Toda esta lengalenga acabou ou está prestes a acabar.
O tempo da cisterna no quintal e o uso criterioso da água diponível está a voltar. Eventualmente uma ligação a Alqueva/ Guadiana como apoio para situações mais complicadas. De resto não existem soluções milagrosas!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2022 às 11:29)

IPMA. "Temos de estar preparados para fenómenos como um furacão"
		


Coloco também aqui, porque a entrevista aborda igualmente os assuntos relacionados com a seca e gestão hídrica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Iceberg disse:


> IPMA. "Temos de estar preparados para fenómenos como um furacão"
> 
> 
> 
> Coloco também aqui, porque a entrevista aborda igualmente os assuntos relacionados com a seca e gestão hídrica.


Uma excelente entrevista, em que abordou de forma coerente aquilo que se passa. 

Haja alguém que diga que é adaptar, mas o Costa gosta mais de dizer que vai combater, certamente vai usar paus para combater.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2022 às 17:31)

Intervalo de 30 dias entre estas duas estimativas da percentagem de água no solo.
A Serra da Estrela já não se distingue da maior parte das regiões. O Gerês acaba de perder a única área do território continental onde a percentagem era superior a 60%.
Dois terços, aproximadamente, do território têm percentagem <=20%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2022 às 20:52)

Seca extrema: nunca se viu nada assim em 100 anos. Exige-se cuidados com a água e… mais árvores​








						Seca extrema: nunca se viu nada assim em 100 anos. Exige-se cuidados com a água e... mais árvores - Postal do Algarve
					

Portugal vive uma das piores situações do último século. Quase todo o país está em seca severa ou extrema. A cientista Joana Portugal Pereira avisa que o país tem de se preparar antecipadamente para a adaptação às alterações climáticas




					postal.pt


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

AnDré disse:


> Mas com um turismo de verão com picos de 40 mil pessoas pessoas.
> 
> Não faço ideia quais os custos de uma central de dessalinização, mas Espanha tem algumas centenas delas. O que eu sei é que a água do Alqueva não é infinita. E se tem a água que tem, é porque estrangulámos o Guadiana. (Não há moral para apontar o dedo a Espanha, relativamente ao Tejo, porque nós fazemos exatamente o mesmo).


A informação que tinha de Porto Santo é que era extremamente caro, difícil de manter e mesmo a água resultante pode manter uma quantidade relevante de sais (não o suficiente para deixar de ser potável, mas pode ter um sabor "esquisito")


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 16:15)

N_Fig disse:


> A informação que tinha de Porto Santo é que era extremamente caro, difícil de manter e mesmo a água resultante pode manter uma quantidade relevante de sais (não o suficiente para deixar de ser potável, mas pode ter um sabor "esquisito")



A tecnologia da estação, que existe desde 1980, tem evoluído sucessivamente. Talvez alguma dessa informação não seja tão recente.

"
Fruto do aumento da procura, esta Central foi sujeita a várias ampliações. Em 2000, a estação passa a ser gerida pela IGA – Investimentos e Gestão da Água, S.A., que em 2002 alterou o _layout_ da unidade e construiu uma sala de comando com um sistema de supervisão local e de telegestão a partir da ilha da Madeira
Em 2008, foi instalado um sistema de mineralização da água, através de percolação em brita calcária.
Em 2011, é comissionada a unidade de osmose inversa I, com uma capacidade de produção variável entre 2200 e 3800 m3/dia., e, em 2017, iniciou-se a construção da unidade de dessalinização II, com uma capacidade de produção variável entre 2200 e 3000 m3/dia. Estas unidades, mais eficientes em termos energéticos, permitem um consumo específico entre os 2,7 e os 3,0 kWh por m3 de água dessalinizada.
A Central passou a ter uma capacidade de produção anual de cerca de 2,4 Mm3.
Pode-se dizer que esta central se encontra ao nível do “_state-of-the-art_” da tecnologia de dessalinização de água do mar."









						Central do Porto Santo ao nível do “state-of-the-art” da tecnologia de dessalinização de água do mar - Ambiente Magazine
					

Guardar PDFImprimirA Central Dessalinizadora do Porto Santo, gerida pela Águas e Resíduos da Madeira (ARM), está localizada junto ao cais da Vila Baleira e é a única origem de água potável utilizada para abastecimento público na ilha, sendo esta produzida a partir da água do mar por intermédio...




					www.ambientemagazine.com


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2022 às 16:54)

StormRic disse:


> A tecnologia da estação, que existe desde 1980, tem evoluído sucessivamente. Talvez alguma dessa informação não seja tão recente.
> 
> "
> Fruto do aumento da procura, esta Central foi sujeita a várias ampliações. Em 2000, a estação passa a ser gerida pela IGA – Investimentos e Gestão da Água, S.A., que em 2002 alterou o _layout_ da unidade e construiu uma sala de comando com um sistema de supervisão local e de telegestão a partir da ilha da Madeira
> ...


A informação que tinha de certeza que não incluía essa atualização de 2017, porque é anterior a isso


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2022 às 14:59)

https://observador.pt/2022/08/02/seca-aguas-publicas-do-alentejo-com-povoacoes-de-seis-concelhos-abastecidas-por-autotanques/


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 15:14)

Iceberg disse:


> https://observador.pt/2022/08/02/seca-aguas-publicas-do-alentejo-com-povoacoes-de-seis-concelhos-abastecidas-por-autotanques/



Falhanço do sistema público e da sua gestão. Previsível mas sem acção atempada nem planeamento a médio e longo prazo.
"[...] a empresa salientou que está também a preparar “*origens alternativas*“.
“Nas situações em que tal é possível, está a ser preparada a operacionalização de origens alternativas, nomeadamente novas captações ou reativação de furos municipais”, assinalou a Águas Públicas do Alentejo, sediada em Beja."

Agora é que estão a "preparar origens alternativas", quando "Segundo a empresa, destes seis concelhos, o de Mértola é o que se encontra nesta situação há mais tempo, tendo o *abastecimento com autotanques tido início ainda no inverno, em fevereiro.*"


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2022 às 15:07)

Municípios algarvios obrigados a reativar captações de água desativadas há décadas
					

Serão mais de dez em toda região.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2022 às 18:18)

Tem a  ver com a seca em Espanha, mas como também nos afeta muito através das bacias hidrográficas coloco aqui.

Mais cedo ou mais tarde também deveremos ter medidas semelhantes por cá 

Seca​Impostos cortes no consumo de água em Espanha.

Hoje às 16:31.







Os produtores de azeitona são uns dos mais afetados pela seca severa em Espanha

Foto: PIERRE-PHILIPPE MARCOU / AFP


*Os governos regionais e municípios espanhóis estão a impor cortes no consumo de água por todo país, que vive a maior seca desde 1981 e tem as reservas de água em 40,4% da capacidade.*

Segundo o Governo espanhol, as reservas hídricas do território continental estavam na terça-feira em 40,4% da capacidade total das albufeiras e barragens, com 22.689 hectómetros cúbicos de água armazenada, uma diminuição de 832 hectómetros cúbicos no período de uma semana.

Há um ano, havia 27.092 hectómetros cúbicos armazenados e a média dos últimos dez anos são 33.595, segundo os mesmos dados oficiais.

O armazenamento na terça-feira na bacia do rio Guadiana, um dos que Portugal e Espanha partilham, estava em 26,2% da capacidade total no território espanhol, um dos valores mais baixos registados no país.

Já no Douro e Tejo, outros rios que cruzam os dois países, as reservas de água estavam em 43,7% e 41,5% em Espanha, respetivamente, enquanto no caso do Minho superavam os 51%.

No caso do Guadiana, os 2.490 hectómetros cúbicos de água armazenada é menos de metade da média dos últimos dez anos (5.256).

No Douro, havia na segunda-feira reservas de 3.278 hectómetros cúbicos de água na terça-feira, menos do que os 4.691 do ano passado e a média de 5.026 dos últimos dez anos.

No Tejo, o armazenamento está em 4.587, quando era 4.916 há um ano e a média da última década são 5.986.

O nível das reservas hídricas espanholas é resultado de "chuvas escassas" em todo o país, segundo o Ministério para a Transição Ecológica e Desafio Demográfico, que divulga estes dados.

Espanha vive este ano a maior seca desde 1981 e um verão até agora marcado por temperaturas "extremas" e três ondas de calor, segundo a agência espanhola de meteorologia (Aemet).

A falta de água tem levado governos regionais e municípios de todo o país a adotar medidas de controlo do consumo, com efeitos, sobretudo, desde o início deste mês, como corte no abastecimento durante horas noturnas, limites de consumo por pessoa em cada casa ou proibição de chuveiros nas praias, de lavagem de carros, regas de jardim e de encher piscinas privadas.

A situação afeta em especial as regiões da Galiza, Andaluzia e Catalunha, mas há medidas para corte de consumo de água a serem adotadas por todo o país.










						Impostos cortes no consumo de água em Espanha
					

Os governos regionais e municípios espanhóis estão a impor cortes no consumo de água por todo país, que vive a maior seca desde 1981 e tem as reservas de água em 40,4% da capacidade.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Paulo H (3 Ago 2022 às 20:38)

Os cortes no consumo não funcionam com os portugueses. Digo isto por experiência própria.. No início dos anos 80, de cada vez que se cortava a água com pré aviso, em Castelo Branco, toda a gente enchia bacias, panelas e tachos com água! Depois quando voltava a água, a maior parte nem era aproveitada. Ou seja, no final, feitas as contas, o consumo aumentava! Isto dito por responsáveis dos SMAS de Castelo Branco, décadas mais tarde. Lembro-me perfeitamente que as pessoas reclamavam por nunca faltar água na piscina municipal olímpica. Mais tarde construiu-se uma nova barragem, a marateca (Santa Águeda) com capacidade de armazenamento suficiente para não precisarmos de água por 4 anos sem chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2022 às 21:17)

Paulo H disse:


> Os cortes no consumo não funcionam com os portugueses. Digo isto por experiência própria.. No início dos anos 80, de cada vez que se cortava a água com pré aviso, em Castelo Branco, toda a gente enchia bacias, panelas e tachos com água! Depois quando voltava a água, a maior parte nem era aproveitada. Ou seja, no final, feitas as contas, o consumo aumentava! Isto dito por responsáveis dos SMAS de Castelo Branco, décadas mais tarde. Lembro-me perfeitamente que as pessoas reclamavam por nunca faltar água na piscina municipal olímpica. Mais tarde construiu-se uma nova barragem, a marateca (Santa Águeda) com capacidade de armazenamento suficiente para não precisarmos de água por 4 anos sem chuva.


Obviamente que essas medidas não resolvem nada, porque quem trabalha ou esteja de férias quando chega a casa quer dar um duche seja a que horas for, se avisam que cortam a água em determinadas horas, a população vai encher tudo para ter água nas horas que vai faltar, parece mais que óbvio.

Vamos ter um fiscal à porta para a energia e outro para a água.  




trovoadas disse:


> Municípios algarvios obrigados a reativar captações de água desativadas há décadas
> 
> 
> Serão mais de dez em toda região.
> ...


Se essa água nessa altura era péssima, tinha nitratos e era uma água dura cheia de calcário que estragava máquinas e torneiras, então imagina agora com tantos anos sem uso e deve estar lá abaixo uma água que é uma maravilha, claro se tiver lá alguma, com tantos furos que existem para regar. 

Anda tudo aflito, porque passados 17 anos não conseguiram resolver o problema e acharam que o problema ficava resolvido com Odelouca. 

Já vi as barragens mais vazias e não havia este alarido todo, o bom disto tudo é quando chover, esta malta esquece logo de tudo.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Ago 2022 às 21:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vamos ter um fiscal à porta para a energia e outro para a água.


Estou a imaginar algumas medidas, umas mais fáceis de implementar que outras:
- instalar válvulas redutoras de pressão das condutas de água, para limitar a pressão a 2bar. Os esquentadores funcionam com pressão mínima de 1,5bar que equivale a uma coluna de 15m de água à cota do esquentador. Ao limitar a pressão, reduzem-se desperdícios imediatos, mas também em caso de roturas na rede. 
- telemonitorizar toda a rede de abastecimento para detectar fugas, roturas ou "desvios" 
- já aqui falei que a água que resulta do tratamento das etares deve ser aproveitada para regas, mas para tal necessita de tratamento terciário que elimine nitratos, nitritos, e desinfetada com ultravioletas/ozono. Esta tecnologia já existe há décadas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Ago 2022 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obviamente que essas medidas não resolvem nada, porque quem trabalha ou esteja de férias quando chega a casa quer dar um duche seja a que horas for, se avisam que cortam a água em determinadas horas, a população vai encher tudo para ter água nas horas que vai faltar, parece mais que óbvio.
> 
> Vamos ter um fiscal à porta para a energia e outro para a água.
> 
> ...


Odeleite e Beliche já teve muito menos água assim como o Arade. No Alentejo quer o Sado como o Guadiana também já tiveram muito menos água. Mas claro que algumas albufeiras receberem água do Alqueva no caso do Alentejo e pelo menos o Arade receber água do Funcho ajuda bastante. Daí que esta situação seja bem diferente de 2005!


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2022 às 22:46)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou a imaginar algumas medidas, umas mais fáceis de implementar que outras:
> - instalar válvulas redutoras de pressão das condutas de água, para limitar a pressão a 2bar. Os esquentadores funcionam com pressão mínima de 1,5bar que equivale a uma coluna de 15m de água à cota do esquentador. Ao limitar a pressão, reduzem-se desperdícios imediatos, mas também em caso de roturas na rede.
> - telemonitorizar toda a rede de abastecimento para detectar fugas, roturas ou "desvios"
> - já aqui falei que a água que resulta do tratamento das etares deve ser aproveitada para regas, mas para tal necessita de tratamento terciário que elimine nitratos, nitritos, e desinfetada com ultravioletas/ozono. Esta tecnologia já existe há décadas.


As duas primeiras medidas estão a ser implementadas um pouco por todo o país, sei de casos de sucesso de forte redução de perdas nos últimos anos resultantes da aplicação de VRP em pontos estratégicos das redes. Mas ainda há muito a fazer na gestão das infraestruturas, muitas delas a chegar ao final da sua vida útil. Pode ser que se aproveitem alguns fundos do PRR para renovar os sistemas de abastecimento de água em Portugal.

A utilização de água tratada das ETAR para rega é um pouco mais complicada. O mais caro nem é o tratamento terciário na linha de tratamento, mas sim o transporte da água das ETAR para os vários pontos de rega. A duplicação da rede de abastecimento que seria necessária, associada aos custos de bombagem da mesma (as ETAR estão, por razões óbvias, em pontos baixos) comportaria custos exorbitantes. A utilização de autotanques poderia ser rentável em pequenas localidades, em que uma viagem era suficiente para regar todos os espaços que o necessitassem, mas para grandes cidades a quantidade de viagens necessárias também teriam um custos económico e ambiental incomportável.


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2022 às 23:03)

AnDré disse:


> Mas com um turismo de verão com picos de 40 mil pessoas pessoas.
> 
> Não faço ideia quais os custos de uma central de dessalinização, mas Espanha tem algumas centenas delas. O que eu sei é que a água do Alqueva não é infinita. E se tem a água que tem, é porque estrangulámos o Guadiana. (Não há moral para apontar o dedo a Espanha, relativamente ao Tejo, porque nós fazemos exatamente o mesmo).


A curto prazo a dessalinização será rentável para abastecimento ao Algarve, quer seja pelo aumento da sua eficiência resultante de avanços tecnológicos quer seja pela redução das disponibilidades nas outras fontes. Fora aspectos económicos, a dessalinização tem muitas limitações, principalmente ao nível do sabor - caso das Canárias onde a população nas zonas litorais só bebe água engarrafada, apesar de a água da torneira ser potável, mas a pressão do consumo na época alta, associada às reduzidas disponibilidades vão obrigar a optar por esta solução.

No resto do país, ocorre que as zonas onde há maior défice de disponibilidade de água encontram-se a uma distância do mar que impossibilita a adopção desta alternativa. As zonas litorais não têm, por hábito, grandes problemas de abastecimento, e quando o têm decorrem mais da limitação da infraestrutura de tratamento/ transporte do que propriamente por falta de disponibilidade hídrica. No interior, também parece óbvio que a dessalinização não resolve os problemas que ocorrem em Trás-os-Montes ou no interior alentejano.

A solução para aumentar as disponibilidades de água para consumo no interior do país passa por aumentar a capacidade de reserva. Três ou quatro novas barragens com grande volume útil resolvem o problema, nas bacias dos maiores rios, que permitam armazenar água em excesso durante o inverno, captada nos rios de maior caudal através de bombagem durante o período de vazio elétrico, e cuja operação permita estar ao NPA no início da época estival.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 23:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obviamente que essas medidas não resolvem nada, porque quem trabalha ou esteja de férias quando chega a casa quer dar um duche seja a que horas for, se avisam que cortam a água em determinadas horas, a população vai encher tudo para ter água nas horas que vai faltar, parece mais que óbvio.
> 
> Vamos ter um fiscal à porta para a energia e outro para a água.
> 
> ...



A aflição foi criada pela má gestão hídrica das barragens na esperança que chovesse e não choveu, tanto cá como em Espanha. Uma vez que se deixou de queimar gás e carvão para produção de energia decidiram "inventar" e está a dar o que se vê.
De facto estamos há muito tempo sem qualquer precipitação e de facto foi (ou está a ser) um ano seco, mas está mais seco porque tem sido o acumular de uma sucessão de anos secos ou perto do normal. Há algumas barragens em zonas secas que estão equilibradas.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2022 às 08:45)

Municípios já admitem cortes de água à noite.​
Hoje às 07:06, atualizado às 07:27.

*Aflição na albufeira de Ranhados: Pesqueira, Foz Côa e Mêda podem ficar sem abastecimento. Regras apertadas para regas.







No concelho de Chaves, autotanques de bombeiros foram solução no início de julho

Foto: PEDRO SARMENTO COSTA/LUSA*


"Sensibilização." É a palavra frequente nas respostas de seis dezenas de autarquias ao JN numa ronda sobre medidas contra a escassez de água, que atinge o dramatismo em São João da Pesqueira, Vila Nova de Foz Côa e Mêda, cujas populações podem ficar sem água em setembro.

Pelo menos 23 municípios têm recorrido a abastecimento de dezenas de localidades com camiões-cisterna e cinco admitem fazer cortes se a situação se mantiver. E há mesmo ameaças de multas pesadas para quem use água pública para regar jardins ou hortas.

Num apelo à moderação, a Câmara da Pesqueira avisa que a rutura do abastecimento a partir da albufeira de Ranhados, que também serve Mêda e Foz Côa, ocorrerá no início de setembro se se mantiver o consumo diário de 640 litros por pessoa, "quando o desejável seriam 200". De Almada a Alfândega da Fé, de Matosinhos a Vinhais, 35 câmaras apostam em campanhas de sensibilização.
​(Notícia paga)









						Municípios já admitem cortes de água à noite
					

Aflição na albufeira de Ranhados: Pesqueira, Foz Côa e Mêda podem ficar sem abastecimento. Regras apertadas para regas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2022 às 15:12)

Snifa disse:


> Municípios já admitem cortes de água à noite.​
> Hoje às 07:06, atualizado às 07:27.
> 
> *Aflição na albufeira de Ranhados: Pesqueira, Foz Côa e Mêda podem ficar sem abastecimento. Regras apertadas para regas.
> ...


A grande maioria são idosos que têm uma horta para sua própria subsistência, muitos nem têm uma reforma em condições para viverem, mas é muito mais fácil aplicar coimas e não resolverem o problema. Portugal já recebeu milhões e milhões da UE, mas nunca resolveu nada, nem o PRR vai resolver, o dinheiro vai sempre para a malta amiga, mas o desgraçado que vive no interior até ter uma horta já não pode e vão ajudar essas pessoas que deixam secar o seu sustento, simplesmente anedótico.

O problema da falta de água em Portugal já é crónico, não é nenhuma novidade, mas certo é o problema continuar a existir e nunca resolvem a questão de vez, não haverá ninguém a querer ir para o interior com cortes de água.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2022 às 15:20)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo menos 23 municípios têm recorrido a abastecimento de dezenas de localidades com camiões-cisterna e cinco admitem fazer cortes se a situação se mantiver. E há mesmo ameaças de multas pesadas para quem use água pública para regar jardins ou hortas.


Aplicam multas a quem rega as suas hortas, mas depois há uma enorme quantidade de água a sair das barragens todos os dias para sustentar a agricultura intensiva. É um autêntico negócio, logo não dá jeito haver restrições nesses casos, mas devia e certamente fazia muita diferença nos armazenamentos.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

Países Baixos aumentam nível de alerta de escassez de água devido ao verão seco​Os *Países Baixos* aumentaram o nível de *alerta de escassez de água*, devido ao *calor*. Enfrentando um verão excecionalmente seco, sem previsão de chuva para as próximas duas semanas, as autoridades do país declararam o estado inicial de escassez na quarta-feira e, destacaram um gabinete de crise para gerir a distribuição das reservas de água, como medida preventiva.


> A água potável não está em risco, quero enfatizar isso. Os fornecedores de água potável certificam-se, 24 horas por dia, 7 dias por semana, que o abastecimento está em ordem. Mas quero pedir a todos que utilizem a água com moderação. (...) Neste momento, os transportes marítimos e a agricultura são os mais afetados. Como podem imaginar, os rios contêm menos água, por isso os navios transportam menos carga e navegam menos.


Michèle Blom
equipa de gestão faltas de água

Como por exemplo o rio Issel, um braço do Rio Reno de 125 kms, que atravessa as províncias de Guéldria e Overissel. As culturas agrícolas precisam de rega, mas nalgumas zonas do país, o uso da água foi limitado, mesmo na produção agrícola. Já foram aplicadas restrições ao consumo, o Ministro das Infraestruturas e Gestão de Água dos Países Baixos pediu poupança e que as pessoas reflitam antes de usarem água para lavar o carro, por exemplo e estão a ser equacionadas mais mais medidas.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Ago 2022 às 15:42)

2022 é até à data o ano mais quente e seco de sempre em Itália
					

Entre janeiro e julho registaram-se temperaturas 0,98º centígrados acima da média.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 16:35)

Seca: Presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre diz que "não há memória de um ano tão mau para o setor agrícola"​A presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre, Fermelinda Carvalho, afirmou hoje “não haver memória de um ano tão mau para o setor agrícola” como aquele que estamos a viver.

Fermelinda Carvalho descreve a situação como “muitíssimo grave”, devido à “maior seca de sempre”, a que se juntam “os preços incomportáveis da eletricidade e dos combustíveis”.

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre a dirigente indicou que nos campos do Alto Alentejo além de haver falta de água, os agricultores também não dispõem de pastagens para alimentar o gado.

Fermelinda Carvalho criticou ainda a “ausência de apoios” por parte do Governo, através do Ministério da Agricultura, para minimizar os prejuízos causados pela seca, bem como devido ao aumento dos custos de produção em resultado das subida dos preços da eletricidade e combustíveis.

O território português continental encontrava-se todo ele em seca a 15 de julho, com 50,8 % em seca severa, 48,9 % em seca extrema e 0,3 % em seca moderada.
________________________________

Como já tinha referido, as barragens não são o único fator a ter em conta nesta seca.
É de tamanha tristeza ver os animais nos campos sem nada para comer.  E para quem tem hortas, também já não há volta a dar e vai-se perdendo tudo. Cursos de água totalmente secos e mesmo os furos mais resistentes estão no limite. Onde é suposto ir buscar este bem essencial daqui para a frente? 
Uma autêntica catástrofe...


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2022 às 19:22)

A nascente do rio Douro secou mais cedo do que é costume
					

Em 2017, a nascente do rio ibérico manteve-se sem água durante mais de dois meses. Este ano fica a expectativa de se saber quanto tempo mais se manterá seco.




					www.publico.pt
				




A nascente do rio Douro secou este ano bem mais cedo que em 2017.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Ago 2022 às 23:58)

> Portugal tenta diminuir impacto da seca: "São medidas de reação, não antecipámos"​











						Portugal tenta diminuir impacto da seca: "São medidas de reação, não antecipámos"
					

Portugal tem vindo a tomar várias medidas de combate à falta de água, em Portugal. A professora da Faculdade de Ciências Sociais e Humanas da Universidade NOVA de Lisboa, Maria José Roxo', analisou as medidas de combate à seca.




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 17:09)

Ontem, primeiro dia em que a estimativa de água no solo mostra que só a zona do PNPG tem valores > 40%.
Cerca de quatro quintos do território com conteúdo <= 20%.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Ago 2022 às 23:13)

O rio Mente está a secar. Nesta foto pode ver-se o acentuado decréscimo do caudal do rio no espaço de um mês. Neste momento, o caudal é quase nulo. É a segunda vez que acontece, desde que há memória. A primeira foi em 2017, na seca que afectou severamente a bacia hidrográfica deste rio de Trás-Os-Montes e do sudeste da Galicia.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

Zoelae disse:


> O rio Mente está a secar. Nesta foto pode ver-se o acentuado decréscimo do caudal do rio no espaço de um mês. Neste momento, o caudal é quase nulo. É a segunda vez que acontece, desde que há memória. A primeira foi em 2017, na seca que afectou severamente a bacia hidrográfica deste rio de Trás-Os-Montes e do sudeste da Galicia.
> 
> Ver anexo 1971


As temperaturas em Trás-os-Montes têm estado horríveis... Imagino que na Galiza não andem muito melhores
(Mas é bom ver de volta um dos membros mais antigos do fórum!)


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 05:54)

Alto Minho admite corte do abastecimento de água para consumo humano já neste mês
					

Os concelhos da região vivem situação de seca severa. Melgaço já recorre a cisternas de água dos bombeiros




					www.publico.pt
				




 como é isto possível se o Alto Minho é precisamente a região que está na situação mais favorável em relação à seca?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2022 às 20:54)

Monitorização da Seca Meteorológica​
2022-08-12 (IPMA)



Face à situação de seca em que o território de Portugal Continental se encontra, o IPMA disponibiliza o documento de monitorização da seca meteorológica, com atualização a 31 de julho de 2022.


Em resumo, destacam-se os principais indicadores:



*Diminuição generalizada dos valores de percentagem de água no solo em todo o território. Verificaram-se diminuições mais significativas em toda região do vale do Tejo, litoral Norte e Centro (com destaque para distritos do Porto, Coimbra, Viseu e Leiria) e na região Sul, com destaque para o distrito de Faro. De realçar o aumento da área com valores inferiores a 10% e iguais ao ponto de emurchecimento permanente.*
Mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica em todo o território, verificando-se, em relação ao final de junho, um aumento da área em seca extrema (*passou de 28.4 para 44.8%*), em particular na região Sul, no vale do Tejo e nalguns locais do interior Norte e Centro;
Distribuição percentual por classes do índice PDSI a 31 de julho: *55,2 %* em seca severa e *44,8 %* em seca extrema;
O ano hidrológico 2021/22 classifica-se, até à data, como o 2º mais seco desde 1931, depois de 2004/05 (considerando o período de outubro a julho). Anos mais secos (total outubro a julho): 2004/05, 2021/22, 1998/99, 1944/45.

O documento em anexo contém informações sobre:



Caracterização da situação atual;
Precipitação no ano hidrológico;
Comparação com igual período (julho) em situações de seca anteriores
 

Documento de monitorização da seca meteorológica





Fonte: IPMA


----------



## trovoadas (13 Ago 2022 às 11:45)

Entretanto não existe uma política efetiva de poupança de água. Ainda não vi nenhum relvado a secar  aqui nas imediações e os valores das barragens falam por si. Estão a perder cerca de 1% à semana e em alguns casos talvez mais pelo que não estou a ver a efetividade da poupança.
Aqui à dias estava a ministra da agricultura em Alvor a anúnciar que o governo estava no terreno a trabalhar com a reabilitação de 2 furos que estão a debitar para o canal de rega uns bons m3 diários. Nem sei se já arranjaram o bem dito canal que segundo consta tem muitas perdas. 
Ou seja os aquíferos são a solução de recurso quando já estão sobrecarregados com o uso privado.
Posto isto só espero que comecem a adoptar medidas de fundo no Outono com vista ao próximo Verão. Espero...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2022 às 14:19)

Seca prolongada pode levar a cortes de água​








						Seca prolongada pode levar a cortes de água
					

Barragens de Odeleite e Beliche, no Algarve, só têm água até ao próximo ano.




					www.cmjornal.pt
				




Nem todas as localidades no interior do concelho de Castro Marim têm água ligada em rede à barragem, logo é necessário, abastecerem os depósitos com auto tanques, qual é o drama acontece todos os Verões o mesmo.

Beliche e Odeleite têm água para um ano, blá blá, antigamente este volume dava para 2 anos, depois são os jardins e afins que gastam água, enquanto a cultura de abacates continuar cada vez será pior. 

Estamos em Agosto e não em Abril ou Maio, todos estão à espera que não chova mais no Algarve e em Portugal será seca eterna, todos dizem o mesmo, pior se virá aí uma enxurrada e levar tudo à frente e depois vão dizer que não estavam à espera.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui à dias estava a ministra da agricultura em Alvor a anúnciar que o governo estava no terreno a trabalhar com a reabilitação de 2 furos que estão a debitar para o canal de rega uns bons m3 diários. Nem sei se já arranjaram o bem dito canal que segundo consta tem muitas perdas.
> Ou seja os aquíferos são a solução de recurso quando já estão sobrecarregados com o uso privado.


E quando derem por isso podem já estar a regar com água salgada. Nessa zona e noutras os furos já não dão garantia de não estar contaminados pela infiltração marinha.


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2022 às 18:50)

_«Em Portugal Continental, nos últimos 75 anos, registaram-se 12 episódios de seca significativos, frequentemente prolongando-se por mais de um ano: 1943/1946, 1965, 1976, 1980/1981, 1991/1992, 1994/1995, 1998/1999, 2004/2006, 2008/2009, 2011/2012, 2014/2015 e 2016/2017 (Observatório das secas, IPMA).

Entre abril de 2017 e março de 2018 ocorreu a única situação de seca severa e extrema a afetar integralmente o país logo no mês de outubro, ou seja, no início do ano hidrológico (Gabinete de Planeamento, Políticas e Administração Geral, GPP).»_



			https://www.aprh.pt/14silusba/docs/14silusba_ST2_102.pdf
		


Parece que a regularidade das secas aumentou de forma exponencial a partir dos anos noventa.
A fase entre 2011 e 2022, tem sido talvez a pior em termos de consequências acumuladas, porque já a década anterior (2000-2010) foi a mais seca, desde pelo menos 1931.
E isto somado ao aumento das temperaturas, decerto que terá os seus efeitos.

Descrição de fenómenos de seca a uma escala mais local (mas este estudo só vai até 2006):

_«Em termos de duração há a realçar: :
1933 –1935 no Porto (26 meses), Lisboa (15 meses) e Beja (28 meses) •
1943 – 1946 no Porto (38 meses), Lisboa (26 meses), Évora e Beja (29 meses) •_
_1953 –1955 no Porto (25 meses), Évora (23 meses) e Beja (24 meses) • 1973 – 1976 em Lisboa (28 meses) e Évora (18 meses) • 1979 – 1982 em Évora (33 meses) •
1991 – 1992/3 em Lisboa e Beja (24 meses), Évora (18 meses) •
1994 – 1995 em Lisboa (22 meses), Évora e Beja (20 meses) •_
_2004 – 2006 em Beja, (33 meses), Évora, Lisboa e Porto (16 meses).

Em termos de intensidade (número de meses consecutivos em seca severa ou extrema) são de realçar:
• 12 meses – Beja, 1943-1946 e 1994-95
•11 meses – Beja, 1994-1995 
• 10 meses – Beja e Porto, 2004-2006
• 9 meses – Beja 1980-1981; Lisboa e Évora, 2004-2006



Intensidade das secas

Verifica-se que as secas mais graves em termos de intensidade foram as de 1943-46 e 2004-06. Na seca de 2004-06 grande parte do território esteve entre 7 e 9 meses consecutivos em situação de seca severa e extrema, sendo de destacar os 10 a 11 meses que se verificaram em muitas estações das regiões do litoral Norte, parte das regiões do Centro e região Sul. Em termos de percentagem na seca 2004-06, 34% do território esteve mais de 9 meses consecutivos em seca severa e extrema, enquanto 1943-46 esteve apenas 22%. Em termos médios, tanto 1943-46 como 2004-06 apresentam um número médio de meses consecutivos em seca severa e extrema de 7 meses. No entanto, 1943- 46 apresenta uma menor percentagem do território em meses consecutivos de seca severa e extrema (88%) em relação a 2004-06 com 100% do território afectado (Fig. 4).

Deste modo pode-se afirmar que a seca 2004-06 foi a situação de seca mais intensa em termos de extensão territorial dos últimos 65 anos. Considerando apenas duas áreas do território, a Norte e Sul do rio Tejo (Fig. 5) (Pires, 2008), verifica-se que: a) nas situações de seca de 1964-65, 1974-76 e 2004 -06 as duas áreas foram de igual forma afectadas; b) nas situações de seca de 1943-46, 1948-49 e 1990-92 foram mais afectadas as áreas a Norte do rio Tejo, em particular na de 1943-46 com 72% de área afectada; c) nas situações de seca de 1980-83, 1994-95 foram particularmente afectadas as áreas a Sul do rio Tejo.

Conclusões

As alterações climáticas que têm ocorrido ao nível do globo apontam não só para um aumento da temperatura média global, mas também para o aumento da frequência e intensidade dos fenómenos climáticos extremos tais como secas, cheias, ondas de calor etc.
Assim e relativamente às situações de seca em Portugal Continental há que destacar os seguintes pontos (Pires, 2008): a) Episódios de seca desde 1901:     Os valores do PDSI no período de arrefecimento, 1946-1975 são menos negativos que no período de aquecimento, depois de 1976, sugerindo um aumento da frequência de secas neste período; Verifica-se a ocorrência de um elevado número de secas em Beja (28), seguido de Évora com 25, Porto com 23 e Lisboa com 21.
b) Episódios de seca desde 1941: Ocorreram 9 situações de seca entre 1941 e 2006: 1943-46; 1948-49; 1964-65; 1974-76;1980- 83; 1990-92; 1994-95; 1998-99; 2004-06. Das 9 situações ocorridas as mais intensas e mais longas foram: 1943-46;1980-83;1990-92;1994- 95; 2004-06.
Décadas com mais situações de seca: 40 (1941- 42, 1943-46 e 1948-49) e 90 (1991-92, 1994-95 e 1998-99).     
A seca 1943-46 foi a mais longa ocorrida nos últimos 65 anos, 1990-92 a 2ª mais longa, 2004- 06 e 1980-81 foram as 3ª mais longas desde 1941. A destacar: A Seca de 2004-06 foi a de maior extensão territorial (100% do território afectado), seguida pela de 1943-46 (92% do território); A Seca 2004-06 foi a situação de seca mais intensa (meses consecutivos em seca severa e extrema) em termos de extensão territorial dos últimos 65 anos (100%);
Maior frequência de situações de secas nos últimos 30 anos (depois de 1976) quando comparado com o período entre 1941-1975.

Em 75% das estações meteorológicas consideradas a percentagem de ocorrência de secas no período 1976-2006 é igual ou superior a 50%. A maior frequência de situações de seca meteorológica que se verifica em Portugal Continental nas últimas décadas, é indicativo de um aumento do risco e da vulnerabilidade a este fenómeno, o que poderá obviamente trazer um aumento dos impactos, nomeadamente, ao nível dos sectores agrícola e hidrológico e necessariamente social._

Fonte: https://digitalis-dsp.uc.pt/bitstream/10316.2/36092/1/Riscos de secas em Portugal Continental.pdf?ln=pt-pt

De novo aproveito para realçar que este estudo só vai até 2006.

Depois houveram secas nos anos: 2008/2009, 2011/2012, 2014/2015, 2016/2017...

Falta colocar informações sobre 2018, 2019, 2020 e 2021....

Dados do IPMA sobre 2018:

_No ano de 2018 o valor médio de precipitação total anual, 939.9 mm, corresponde a cerca de 107 % do valor normal (Figura 6). Valores de precipitação superiores aos registados em 2018 ocorreram em cerca de 40 % dos anos, desde 1931.
Em relação à distribuição espacial (Figura 5 dir.), os valores foram superiores ao normal em quase todo o território, exceto nalguns locais da região Sul. O valor mais baixo de percentagem, 79 %, ocorreu na Covilhã e o mais alto, 146%, em Mirandela. Durante o ano (Figura 7) destacam-se os valores mensais de precipitação nos meses de março (extremamente chuvoso) e dezembro (muito seco)_



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20190131/ddliTNijyEWyfrhUMDTy/cli_20180901_20181231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf
		


2019:

_No ano de 2019 o valor médio de precipitação total anual, 755.6 mm, corresponde a cerca de 86 % do valor normal (Figura 7). Valores de precipitação inferiores aos registados em 2019 ocorreram em cerca de 30 % dos anos desde 1931.  
Durante o ano de 2019 (Figura 8), apenas 3 meses registaram valores superiores ao normal (abril, novembro e dezembro), nos restantes meses o valor médio foi sempre inferior ao normal sendo de realçar os meses de janeiro, fevereiro e maio com anomalias negativas muito significativas.
Em relação à distribuição espacial (Figura 9), os valores foram superiores ao normal na região Noroeste do território e em parte da região Centro e inferiores no restante território, destacando-se o Alentejo e Algarve. O valor mais baixo de percentagem, 35%, ocorreu em Faro e o mais alto, 139%, na Guarda. _



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20200318/piMisHmKRkiueuXQgHpM/cli_20191201_20191231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf
		


2020:

_No ano de 2020 o valor médio de precipitação total anual, 746.8 mm, corresponde a cerca de 85 % do valor normal (Fig. 1.9). Valores de precipitação inferiores aos registados em 2020 ocorreram em cerca de 30 % dos anos desde 1931. Ao longo de 2020 (Fig. 1.10), apenas os meses de abril, maio e outubro registaram valores de precipitação superiores ao normal. Destacam-se as anomalias negativas dos meses de janeiro e fevereiro que contribuíram para o inverno de 2019/2020 ter sido mais seco que o normal.
Em relação à distribuição espacial (Fig. 1.11), os valores foram inferiores ao normal em quase todo o território, exceto nalgumas regiões do interior do território. O valor mais baixo de percentagem, 69 %, ocorreu na Alvalade e o mais alto, 124%, em Elvas._



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20210819/LFIMMoMGFYtEbLbCHRTw/cli_20200101_20201231_pcl_aa_po_pt.pdf
		


2021:

_No ano de 2021 o valor médio de precipitação total anual, 684.6 mm, corresponde a 78 % do valor normal. Valores de precipitação inferiores aos registados em 2021 ocorreram em cerca de 20 % dos anos desde 1931 (Figura 9).
Ao longo de 2021 (Figura 10), apenas os meses de fevereiro e setembro registaram valores de precipitação superiores ao normal. Destacam-se as anomalias negativas consecutivas dos meses de novembro e dezembro (-90 mm e -50 mm, respetivamente).



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20220114/OsDbAwhZGBQbebLJSLoA/cli_20211201_20211231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf
		

_


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2022 às 19:03)

A década 2011-2020 foi ligeiramente menos seca que a 2001-2010


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2022 às 19:36)

N_Fig disse:


> A década 2011-2020 foi ligeiramente menos seca que a 2001-2010



Sim: _«A década 2011-2020 foi a segunda mais seca em Portugal continental, desde 1931, com uma diferença de apenas 5 mm em relação à década mais seca, 2001-2010.»_



			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20210819/LFIMMoMGFYtEbLbCHRTw/cli_20200101_20201231_pcl_aa_po_pt.pdf


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2022 às 06:41)

N_Fig disse:


> A década 2011-2020 foi ligeiramente menos seca que a 2001-2010


Essencialmente porque a anomalia de precipitação no Norte e nas ilhas até foi ligeiramente positiva, caso contrário teria sido a década mais seca. No Alentejo e Algarve foi mesmo a década mais seca desde que há registos!


----------



## trovoadas (14 Ago 2022 às 18:15)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Essencialmente porque a anomalia de precipitação no Norte e nas ilhas até foi ligeiramente positiva, caso contrário teria sido a década mais seca. No Alentejo e Algarve foi mesmo a década mais seca desde que há registos!


Ao ler os posts anteriores era mesmo nisso em que estava a pensar mas antecipaste-te  
Quanto ao futuro há quem pense que agora vêm aí umas enxurradas e resolve-se o problema mas eu tenho as minhas reticências...
Tem de se analisar em termos de ano hidrológico completo. Até podem cair umas enxurradas e acabarmos o ano hidrológico com 300 e tal mm ou 400 e tal mm e continuarmos com grande déficit. 
Mais, a precipitação pode ser muito assimétrica leste/oeste o que no caso do Algarve faz muita diferença. Basta ver o que foi o ano de 2020/2021 que ainda assim operou milagres pois as bacias estavam mais ou menos compensadas.
Resumindo tenho muitas dúvidas acerca do próximo ano hidrológico. Vamos ver como é o arranque logo em Outubro...

Estou a falar no caso concreto do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve incluíndo Vale do Sado até Setúbal. 
Penso que do eixo Évora-Portalegre para Norte a análise é outra!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2022 às 17:27)

Esta imagem do satélite Terra no dia 13 a mostrar o "óasis" que é o Alqueva. Parece um lago perdido no deserto:







Também se vê a 2a maior albufeira do país mais para cima, Castelo de Bode. Serão os dois reservatórios de água mais importantes nas próximas décadas...

As barragens espanholas estão em mau estado.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também se vê a 2a maior albufeira do país mais para cima, Castelo de Bode.



As próximas chuvas, se forem relevantes, vão trazer cinza e solo da Estrela, mas ficarão na maior parte retidas em Cabril. Em princípio o percurso é grande e quando a água chega a Castelo de Bode já não deve trazer partículas em suspensão.


----------



## JCARL (17 Ago 2022 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> As próximas chuvas, se forem relevantes, vão trazer cinza e solo da Estrela, mas ficarão na maior parte retidas em Cabril. Em princípio o percurso é grande e quando a água chega a Castelo de Bode já não deve trazer partículas em suspensão.


E ainda passa antes de chegar a Castelo de Bode. pela Barragem da Bouça.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2022 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> As próximas chuvas, se forem relevantes, vão trazer cinza e solo da Estrela, mas ficarão na maior parte retidas em Cabril. Em princípio o percurso é grande e quando a água chega a Castelo de Bode já não deve trazer partículas em suspensão.


Cabril e CB já estão mais que habituadas a serem os retentores de cinzas, nada de novo infelizmente.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 13:43)

Rio Sabor, em Gimonde:


Não sei se este cenário é normal durante uma situação de seca neste rio, mas está numa situação idêntica ao Rio Caia aqui em Arronches. Isto está péssimo por todo o lado!


----------



## Nickname (21 Ago 2022 às 13:19)

Coletores recolhem água do nevoeiro em Carregal do Sal e Vouzela
					

Água recolhida usada para regar zonas que foram reflorestadas após os incêndios de 2017. Projeto está a ser testado pela primeira vez em Portugal e se tiver resultados poderá ser replicado noutros pontos




					jornaldocentro.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2022 às 18:17)

Francisco Amaral insiste que resolução da falta de água no Algarve "é emergente"​








						Francisco Amaral insiste que resolução da falta de água no Algarve "é emergente"
					

A falta de água no Algarve, é um dos problemas que tem merecido a atenção dos autarcas da região, através da Comunidade Intermunicipal do Algarve - AMAL, com a implementação de um conjunto de medidas de redução do seu consumo nos equipamentos públicos e também nos espaços verdes. Para Francisco...




					www.algarveprimeiro.com
				




Este parágrafo é delicioso: "O edil explica que o "filme" repete-se quando há dois anos seguidos de seca: *"o Algarve entra em pânico, os políticos ficam histéricos, mas o que é facto, é que passados uns dias chove uma semana e ninguém mais fala do assunto, além do problema desses pomares de abacate em que o Ministério da Agricultura não fala com o do Ambiente e depois andam todos às turras uns com outros... não entendo, como é que se autoriza centenas de hectares de abacate, que consome água à força toda... é asneira atrás de asneira"*, explicou.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Ago 2022 às 17:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Francisco Amaral insiste que resolução da falta de água no Algarve "é emergente"​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui à tempos discutia-se que o abacateito não era o diabo e que gastava tanto quanto uma laranjeira para além de ter sistemas de rega de alta precisão. Não nego isso agora esquecem-se é de fazer a análise completa.Não deixa ser engraçado que cada vez estamos mais eficientes mas o consumo de água aumenta. Porquê? Porque há muita procura. Se redurzirmos o consumo em 20% em teoria podemos aumentar a rede em 20% mantendo o mesmo gasto anual. Ora acho que se estão a esquecer disso ou pelo menos omitem.
Acho que atualmente já vamos a caminho dos 80hm3 /ano (facturados) e a tendência é de crescimento.  Algo vai ter de ceder para compensar este aumento de turismo/população e só vejo,  neste caso, que tenha de ser a agricultura.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2022 às 19:31)

Seca. Península Ibérica com "condições mais secas do que habitual" até novembro, alerta Bruxelas​Relatório deixa alertas sobre a água disponível para a produção hidroelétrica e para a irrigação dos terrenos em Portugal. E fala num risco de incêndio de elevado a extremo na maior parte do país.

A Comissão Europeia estimou esta terça-feira que a Península Ibérica tenha, até novembro, “*condições mais secas do que habitual*“, admitindo que “os riscos podem persistir” relativamente à seca e avisando sobre a falta de armazenamento de água em Portugal.
É provável que nos próximos meses, até novembro de 2022, ocorram *condições mais quentes e secas do que o habitual na região euro-mediterrânica ocidental*. Em algumas zonas da Península Ibérica, estão previstas condições mais secas do que as habituais para os próximos três meses”, indica o Centro Comum de Investigação da Comissão Europeia num relatório atualizado sobre a avaliação da situação de seca na Europa.

Fonte
____________________________
Entretanto, na Barragem de Montargil:


Rio Paiva seco em alguns pontos do seu percurso:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2022 às 13:32)

Seca: Governo recomenda aumento de tarifas da água em concelhos mais afetados​








						Seca: Governo recomenda aumento de tarifas da água em concelhos mais afetados
					

Governo anunciou mais 11 medidas para minimizar os efeitos da seca, a juntar a outras 82 que já tinham sido tomadas em reuniões anteriores.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Nem o Camões se lembrava duma medida tão fabulosa como esta   Não tenhamos dúvidas, que o preço vai aumentar mesmo para aqueles que gastem menos de 15 m3, ou ainda acreditam no Pai Natal. 

Quando as barragens deitarem água fora, o preço certamente vai baixar, mas tudo o que sobe nunca mais desce neste país, é só mais um aumento que o custo de vida está barato.


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2022 às 18:37)

Falta de água preocupa autarcas de Bragança enquanto outro problema surge.​Pouca reserva de água pode levar à contaminação na principal barragem da região.

*Mogadouro, em Trás-os-Montes, faz parte da lista dos 43 concelhos em situação mais crítica no abastecimento de água. Contudo, o Presidente da Câmara não vai seguir a recomendação do governo de aumentar a tarifa da água.*

A região de Bragança está a ser fustigada, à semelhança de outros distritos do país, pela seca extrema. Fazem parte da lista dos concelhos em situação mais crítica, 43 localidades, que ao contrário do sugerido pelo governo, não irão estar sujeitas ao aumento do tarifário para consumos de água acima de 15 metros cúbicos.

No concelho de Mogadouro, a principal barragem que fornece água à população, encontra-se a 30% da sua capacidade total, não tendo ainda causado uma rutura no abastecimento. No entanto, as poucas reservas de água representam outro perigo: a contaminação. Havendo poucos recursos hídricos na barragem, a concentração de nutrientes como o nitrogénio e o fósforo aumenta substancialmente, representando assim um perigo para a saúde pública. Em casos extremos poderá tornar-se inclusive imprópria para consumo.

Neste concelho, 12 localidades estão a ser abastecidas por camiões cisterna, mas para António Pimentel. presidente da Câmara de Mogadouro, a situação poderia ter sido evitada caso o Governo tivesse financiado o município. Neste momento o Nordeste Transmontano é umas das regiões do país que mais sofre com a falta de chuva e consequente seca, situação que levou a que a concentração de água no solo seja inferior a 1%.









						Falta de água preocupa autarcas de Bragança enquanto outro problema surge
					

Pouca reserva de água pode levar à contaminação na principal barragem da região.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2022 às 19:40)

Snifa disse:


> No concelho de Mogadouro, a principal barragem que fornece água à população, encontra-se a 30%



Em  Abril deste ano a Barragem de Bastelos ( Penas Roias ) ainda estava assim na zona do paredão.

Agora, aquela zona  mais escura, debaixo da torre  está praticamente  com o dobro ou mais do tamanho:

Abril/2022:







Abril/2022:







Uns metros mais atrás está assim ( fotos de 21/08/2022).











Onde há alguma água, está muito estagnada, com mau cheiro, outro problema que se fala no vídeo:


----------



## Nickname (27 Ago 2022 às 15:14)

Rio Pavia cada vez mais seco, aqui no centro de Viseu


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Pavia cada vez mais seco, aqui no centro de Viseu



Esse charco era o rio? 

E o encanamento com repuxo serve para quê? Manter alguma água?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2022 às 15:51)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Pavia cada vez mais seco, aqui no centro de Viseu



Na quarta da semana passada fui à Feira. Na António José de Almeida, junto ao 'rio' estava um cheiro que não se podia. E olha que eu ainda não tenho aí uns 80% do olfacto...


----------



## Nickname (27 Ago 2022 às 15:53)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Na quarta da semana passada fui à Feira. Na António José de Almeida, junto ao 'rio' estava um cheiro que não se podia. E olha que eu ainda não tenho aí uns 80% do olfacto...


Acredito 
Não há rio que aguente tantos meses de seca, quanto mais um pequenino como este.
Mesmo o rio Dão, Paiva e Vouga estão nas lonas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2022 às 15:56)

Nickname disse:


> Acredito
> Não há rio que aguente tantos meses de seca, quanto mais um pequenino como este.
> Mesmo o rio Dão, Paiva e Vouga estão nas lonas.


Isto nunca foi exactamente um rio saudável, digamos. Era miúda e já havia problemas. Mas agora é um charco.


----------



## Nickname (27 Ago 2022 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Esse charco era o rio?
> 
> E o encanamento com repuxo serve para quê? Manter alguma água?


Sim, e o que vai valendo ainda são algumas represas feitas ao longo do rio na zona urbana, nunca o vi com tão pouca água!!!
Nessa zona da imagem, a próxima represa encontra-se para aí 1.5km a jusante, dai estar com tão mau aspecto.
O rio é muito pequenino, na zona de Viseu é basicamente um ribeiro, aqui há uns 15-20 anos sofreu umas obras de despoluição, porque antes o mau-cheiro e poluição eram uma constante.


ClaudiaRM​Sem dúvida, ainda assim acho que já esteve pior.
As primeiras memórias que tenho dele são as piores, ali em finais de anos 90/inícios de 00.


----------



## Nickname (27 Ago 2022 às 16:02)

O Paiva também segue seco nos primeiros 15km, no concelho de Moimenta da Beira






 Rio Paiva 2007 - 2022 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Estas fotos foram todas captadas no mês de agosto. Os mesmos locais separados por 15 anos. Efeitos das alterações climáticas, seca extrema, falta de planos de adaptação à nova realidade e vários erros de gestão da água na zona do alto Paiva. Atualmente, os primeiros 15 km do rio Paiva estão praticamente secos há vários meses. Não tarda, o Paiva deixará de nascer em Moimenta da Beira, onde resta apenas o leito seco, sem vida, sem biodiversidade, sem água.
Há anos que a SOS Rio Paiva alerta para a necessidade de um plano de conservação no alto Paiva. No ano passado o partido PAN viu aprovado um projeto para a despoluição do Paiva e recuperação desta zona específica, para evitar o desaparecimento do rio. Infelizmente continuamos a assistir a esta morte lenta num rio classificado como Rede Natura 2000.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2022 às 20:59)

Portugal deve ser o país do mundo com mais especialistas a falarem nas ty's.   

Hoje, na CNN Portugal ouvi um especialista em alterações climáticas a debitar umas coisas, ah e tal, temos que poupar água mas depois a solução que o dito especialista disse foi que era necessário aumentar o preço da água.

Soluções concretas que é bom, são zero, mas parecem que os ditos especialistas só querem é aumentar os preços da água, ainda vai aparecer um especialista a dizer para a malta lavar-se com uma toalhita ou então, lamber-se como fazem os gatos.


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2022 às 12:14)

Nordeste Transmontano é a região mais atingida pela seca.​
03.09.2022  21:51.

As albufeiras registam níveis historicamente baixos e a biodiversidade dos rios está em risco.






Clicar no link para ver o vídeo:









						Nordeste Transmontano é a região mais atingida pela seca
					

As albufeiras registam níveis historicamente baixos e a biodiversidade dos rios está em risco.




					sicnoticias.pt


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2022 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Portugal deve ser o país do mundo com mais especialistas a falarem nas ty's.
> 
> Hoje, na CNN Portugal ouvi um especialista em alterações climáticas a debitar umas coisas, ah e tal, temos que poupar água mas depois a solução que o dito especialista disse foi que era necessário aumentar o preço da água.
> 
> Soluções concretas que é bom, são zero, mas parecem que os ditos especialistas só querem é aumentar os preços da água, ainda vai aparecer um especialista a dizer para a malta lavar-se com uma toalhita ou então, lamber-se como fazem os gatos.


Por cá só resolvem as coisas a subir preços, impostos e essas coisas todas. Vê lá se no que diz respeito à crise energética já baixaram os impostos como muitos países estão a fazer. São sempre os mesmos a pagar e imporem restrições ou medidas a sério é uma miragem.
No Algarve as piscinas municipais vão continuar fechadas em setembro, mas os parques aquáticos suponho que estejam abertos. Esses não gastam água. 
Aqui o preço da água duplicou, mas depois para as culturas intensivas não há uma única restrição e as barragens não têm reservas suficientes caso isto continue assim. É uma autêntica tristeza.
Infelizmente isto é tudo só à base de interesses porque a única coisa que fazem é destruir aquilo que temos de bom. Devem pensar que a carne nasce no talho e o pão nasce na padaria como ainda ontem um pastor estava a dizer na televisão.
_________________________________
O Rio Caia, na sua passagem por Arronches, está assim:


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2022 às 21:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Por cá só resolvem as coisas a subir preços, impostos e essas coisas todas. Vê lá se no que diz respeito à crise energética já baixaram os impostos como muitos países estão a fazer. São sempre os mesmos a pagar e imporem restrições ou medidas a sério é uma miragem.
> No Algarve as piscinas municipais vão continuar fechadas em setembro, mas os parques aquáticos suponho que estejam abertos. Esses não gastam água.
> Aqui o preço da água duplicou, mas depois para as culturas intensivas não há uma única restrição e as barragens não têm reservas suficientes caso isto continue assim. É uma autêntica tristeza.
> Infelizmente isto é tudo só à base de interesses porque a única coisa que fazem é destruir aquilo que temos de bom. Devem pensar que a carne nasce no talho e o pão nasce na padaria como ainda ontem um pastor estava a dizer na televisão.
> ...


Já tiveram fechadas em Agosto, mas os parques aquáticos, as piscinas particulares continuam a gastar água, não meto as piscinas dos hotéis que seria mau para o turismo, mas quando temos a maioria das unidades hoteleiras a poucos metros da praia, também não seria um drama assim tão grande.

Subir a água só elevará ainda mais o custo de vida, que para comermos tudo aumenta e mesmo aumentando alguns produtos trazem menos produto do que antes da guerra.

Somos um povo algo apático e pouco fazem, engolem as palavras do Costa como bebem água, mas tal como tu dizes, a energia só não baixou o IVA porque simplesmente o governo não quer e não por causa de Bruxelas como fazem crer, a Espanha baixou o IVA da electricidade para 5%, nós temos 23% ali com umas artimanhas pelo meio, nos combustíveis a Alemanha reduziu para taxa mínima mas já acabou, o gás de garrafa tem 23% e custa o dobro que em Espanha. O governo está a ganhar muito dinheiro com os impostos, mas cada vez mais temos um país mais miserável, na Saúde e em outros sectores que não fazem parte deste tópico.

A seca espero bem que a partir de Outubro venha a chuva, senão será uma tragédia para todos, porque neste país não existe prevenção nenhuma, corremos sempre atrás dos prejuízos, mas existe um consumo exagerado de água quando devemos andar à volta de culturas que estejam adaptadas ao nosso clima e não a culturas de regadio intensivo, porque o Alqueva também seca e aí seria lindo.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2022 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já tiveram fechadas em Agosto, mas os parques aquáticos, as piscinas particulares continuam a gastar água, não meto as piscinas dos hotéis que seria mau para o turismo, mas quando temos a maioria das unidades hoteleiras a poucos metros da praia, também não seria um drama assim tão grande.
> 
> Subir a água só elevará ainda mais o custo de vida, que para comermos tudo aumenta e mesmo aumentando alguns produtos trazem menos produto do que antes da guerra.
> 
> ...


Também não fecham os parques aquáticos porque é mau para o turismo. Para umas coisas há seca, para outras não há e assim vamos andando.
Se a partir de outubro não tivermos um padrão diferente será, de facto, uma tragédia sem precedentes a começar pelo ecossistema que está a morrer e isso torna-se cada vez mais evidente. Em relação aos regadios, colocando a hipótese de não ser um outono/inverno chuvoso, seria interessante saber onde depois vão buscar a água para regar as culturas.
A Barragem do Caia já não garante rega para o próximo ano, pois está a menos de 35%. A Barragem do Abrilongo perdeu quase 14% do armazenamento em agosto estando neste momento a 15% da capacidade. O Alqueva está a 65%, mas também não chega a toda a gente.
Não digo que parassem de fornecer água para rega, mas podiam ter implementado perfeitamente medidas de poupança. A água que se tem perdido num cenário de seca extrema é incompressível. O assunto de subir o preço da água como solução para combater a seca não faz o mínimo de sentido e muito menos perante esta realidade.
Mais uma vez, esquecem-se que já nunca temos um outono e inverno com chuva significativa. 2017/2018 foi exemplo disso, mas felizmente em março a situação mudou. Este ano não se sabe o que temos pela frente, mas considerando as previsões sazonais, que valem o que valem e esperemos que errem, não está previsto um cenário famoso.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Set 2022 às 22:16)

Sempre a mesma conversa da treta.
Epa se é para conversa da treta e medidas do fecha torneira, eu tb mando uns bitaites... Lavar a loiça tapando o buraco e enchendo o lava loiça de água fechando a torneira, tomar banho apenas uma vez por semana e apenas usando água fria e apenas durante 2 minutos.
Regar as plantas apenas um terço das vezes para que sobrevivam, e andar a pé nem que seja 30 km para não gastar combustível, pois emite gases para a atmosfera.
Tanta treta do regadio, não façam estas culturas, nem aquelas, não regulem isto nem aquilo...
Maravilhoso, não se semeia nada nem se rega nada que assim as barragens não descem.
Faz lembrar as ideias maravilhosas dos autarcas.. Ah e tal deixa se secar a relva, depois reconverte se o espaço..
Fdx quer dizer, temos betão, reconverte se o espaço para espaços verdes e árvores e vem uma seca zinha como não fosse comum e já se quer gastar uns centenas de milhares de euros em reconversoes.
Epa tenham tenham juízo..
Há muitos anos que acompanho o Snirh e o nível e gastos das barragens e todos os anos desde 2000 e pouco o que se gasta ou se perde é sempre o mesmo de Maio a Setembro!
Diferença é que os Invernos e até os Outonos têm sido mais secos daí que o problema não é o que se gasta das barragens mas sim aquilo que não entra. 
Mas claro que se pode poupar água, mas isso tem que partir de cada um de nós e não das medidas patéticas que leio aqui, e oiço autarcas falarem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Set 2022 às 15:01)

Boas, 
Notícias boas em termos de previsão sazonal em especial o ecmwf!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2022 às 14:45)

Seca. Já há autarquias onde a água chega de camião​Em Carrazeda de Ansiães, só esta semana, vão chegar quatro camiões-cisterna​O abastecimento de água à população de Carrazeda de Ansiães é reforçado a partir de terça-feira pelo transporte em camiões devido ao baixo nível da única barragem para consumo humano deste concelho do distrito de Bragança.

O presidente da Câmara, João Gonçalves, disse esta segunda-feira à Lusa que durante esta semana serão quatro os camiões-cisterna que diariamente transportarão água do rio Tua para a Estação de Tratamento de Água (ETA).

O autarca indicou ainda que o número de viaturas subirá para o dobro (oito) a partir da próxima segunda-feira, e este é o início de uma operação anunciada em junho, quando estava já a menos de um terço o nível de reserva da barragem de Fontelonga.

Esta barragem é a única que abastece praticamente todos os cerca de 5.500 habitantes deste município e algumas aldeias do concelho vizinho de Vila Flor.

CNN Portugal


----------



## fernandinand (7 Set 2022 às 09:56)

Por aqui um camião cisterna dos bombeiros também faz, pelo menos semanalmente, uma viagem para ajudar os depósitos desta freguesia...há ~15 dias as bombas do furo da captação ficaram a seco e a fonte do Alvorge está mesmo a seco há ~1 mês.

Tenho esta métrica que vale o que vale, que ao que tudo indica vai ficar a 0 no início da próxima semana...depois virá a tão necessária chuva!


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 16:06)

A Regiâo Litoral Norte, e o Minho e o PNPG em particular, a recuperarem da secura do solo. O Gerês quase perdeu a última e minúscula área de conteúdo estimado de água no solo superior a 40%, no dia 4.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Set 2022 às 16:41)

Agora é o momento de o Douro procurar adaptar-se à seca
					

É, pelo menos, o que defende o presidente do Instituto dos Vinhos do Douro e do Porto, que as adversidades trazidas pela seca devem levar a região a começar a trabalhar soluções já.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## LMMS (8 Set 2022 às 17:23)

Malestar en Sayago por el trasvase de agua del embalse de la Almendra a Portugal​
Os Espanhóis a mandarem água para Portugal


----------



## fernandinand (9 Set 2022 às 13:36)

Incrível o tempo de resposta destas nascentes cársicas! Nascente do Alvorge já tem novamente água a correr superficialmente, depois de ~1 mês completamente seca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2022 às 13:15)

Governo manda cortar água e temperatura nas torneiras, sanitas e piscinas​








						Governo manda cortar água e temperatura nas torneiras, sanitas e piscinas
					

Medidas previstas no Plano Nacional de Poupança de Energia são obrigatórias para os serviços da Administração Pública, incluindo as escolas, mas deixam de fora os hospitais e os lares.




					eco.sapo.pt
				




Vai ser um pivete nas escolas que não aguenta-se, antigamente já era agora com menos água ainda melhor.   

Ele sai com cada medida brilhante daquelas mentes pensadoras que é uma coisa fabulosa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Set 2022 às 13:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Governo manda cortar água e temperatura nas torneiras, sanitas e piscinas​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com essa medidas vai se poupar 0,000000000001% de água!


----------



## trovoadas (10 Set 2022 às 17:13)

Em contrapartida ando por aí e ainda não vi nenhum relvado seco! Deve ser da chuva que tem caído. Já nem se fala da seca porque vem aí um furacão que dá piruetas e o Outono/Inverno vão ser generosos no elemento líquido.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Set 2022 às 17:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Com essa medidas vai se poupar 0,000000000001% de água!


É a diferença entre morrer de sede e morrer mesmo de sede... existem diferenças


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2022 às 20:48)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Pavia cada vez mais seco, aqui no centro de Viseu


Hoje


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2022 às 22:33)

Seca. Agricultores do Alto Minho dizem que chuva dos últimos dias é irrelevante
					

Associação que representa os agricultores de Viana do Castelo alerta para os cuidados que é preciso ter com as doenças que a precipitação registada pode causar nas vinhas. IPMA diz que nos primeiros 15 dias de Setembro verificou-se um “desagravament




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (16 Set 2022 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Seca. Agricultores do Alto Minho dizem que chuva dos últimos dias é irrelevante
> 
> 
> Associação que representa os agricultores de Viana do Castelo alerta para os cuidados que é preciso ter com as doenças que a precipitação registada pode causar nas vinhas. IPMA diz que nos primeiros 15 dias de Setembro verificou-se um “desagravament
> ...


Cerca de metade do Algarve, para ser generoso, ainda não teve precipitação digna de registo para além de muitos locais do Baixo Alentejo.
Sinceramente o Minho não é o problema quanto à seca neste momento.
Dificilmente o Minho terá outro ano seco assim, não em 2 anos seguidos!


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 02:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Sinceramente o Minho não é o problema quanto à seca neste momento.



No Minho não é a seca que preocupa os agricultores de imediato, mas a possibilidade de esta chuva causar doenças nas vinhas.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2022 às 10:15)

StormRic disse:


> No Minho não é a seca que preocupa os agricultores de imediato, mas a possibilidade de esta chuva causar doenças nas vinhas.


Sim eu sei disso mas é evidenciado na reportagem que esta chuva não resolveu nada como é óbvio. A minha intervenção vem no sentido que dificilmente esta seca se prolongará nos próximos meses pelo Minho.
Quanto ao sul as incertezas são sempre maiores. 
Em relação às doenças fungícas são sempre um problema mas deduzo que até seja normal ter um Setembro húmido e quente no norte do país.
Por aqui tem sido um problema principalmente na Primavera com períodos húmidos e quentes após Invernos secos e amenos. A meu ver os períodos húmidos após períodos muito secos também têm potenciado a proliferação destas doenças. Uma espécie de estratégia de sobrevivência destes organismos.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Set 2022 às 14:08)

A verdade é que estas chuvas dos últimos dias, não tendo resolvido de maneira nenhuma o problema, desagravaram fortemente a seca meteorológica em grande parte do país, tivemos lugares da Beira Interior com mais de 150 mm em 15 dias, não foi coisa pouca. Entendo que é preciso mais, mas não me parece boa ideia (até para a saúde mental aqui dos meteoloucos) estar a desvalorizar um evento em que as coisas até correram inesperadamente bem para a época do ano


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 22:18)

Exemplo de como cerca de 70 mm (ou mais), além de preparar os solos e de evitar a morte a curto prazo de árvores e de animais dependendo dos pastos, não consegue encher albufeiras no caso das regiões em que a secura dos solos chegou a ser inferior a 20% de conteúdo de água ou menos.

Foco-me apenas no caso da Serra de Sintra, no extremo Oeste da AML.

*24 de Junho*, último dia em que a estimativa da água no solo ainda era superior a 40%.






*4 de Julho*, o nível da albufeira da ribeira da Mula, que recolhe as escorrências do maior vale da Serra nas encostas sul, estava em *3,30 m*, volume morto.

Segue-se o período de dois meses de maior secura e evapotranspiração.
A *25 de Julho* a zona mais a oeste do maciço ocidental da Serra estava inserida numa quadrícula em que a estimativa de água no solo era *20% ou menos*.





Este valor de água no solo, < 20%, mantém-se até às *0h de 12 de Setembro*, provavelmente mais agravado tendo em conta o alastramento pela Região Oeste da área de cor correspondente. Em 24 horas a cor passa a verde claro, ou seja, *> 40%*, precisamente na zona da Serra de Sintra e periferia.








Em *16 de Setembro, às 0h,* a área verde alastrou por uma zona a norte da Serra, da Região Oeste e AML, mas não atinge o intervalo seguinte, ou seja, mantém-se *não superior a 60%.*





No *dia 15*, ao fim da tarde, com a precipitação do evento terminada e não se observando já nessa altura praticamente nenhumas escorrências para a albufeira, o nível observado era de* 3,15 m*, inferior ao nível de 4 de Julho. Ou seja, esta precipitação nem repôs o nível anterior observado, significando que não compensou sequer a perda dos dois meses mais quentes e secos.
E o estado da albufeira e margens era este, com marcas de grandes escorrências durante os períodos de chuva, abarrancamentos, deslizamentos e vegetação a despontar rapidamente nas áreas postas a descoberto pela descida de nível ao longo deste ano hidrológico.


----------



## Iceberg (22 Set 2022 às 14:42)

Outono será mais quente e seco do que devia. A seca veio para ficar e a guerra pela água com Espanha estará só a começar


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 16:19)

Evolução do estado do solo na última semana, até às 00h de ontem 21 (não contabiliza, portanto, a chuva caída ontem).
Na primeira carta, o estado reflete a chuva dos três primeiros dias do evento ex-Danielle.
A partir daí, o Nordeste e o Sul, incluindo o vale do Tejo, têm perdido água no solo a um ritmo muito acelerado. Refira-se que esta estimativa diz respeito ao *solo até à profundidade média de 100 cm*. Esta perda de água não significa que a água recebida se tenha evaporado toda, absorvido pelas plantas ou escorrido. Pode ter penetrado mais profundamente indo encher aquíferos subterrâneos ficando disponível ainda em poços, fontes ou albufeiras. Esta estimativa mostra assim a *água utilizável directamente pelas plantas* e não a reserva total a todas as profundidades.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2022 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Evolução do estado do solo na última semana, até às 00h de ontem 21 (não contabiliza, portanto, a chuva caída ontem).
> Na primeira carta, o estado reflete a chuva dos três primeiros dias do evento ex-Danielle.
> A partir daí, o Nordeste e o Sul, incluindo o vale do Tejo, têm perdido água no solo a um ritmo muito acelerado. Refira-se que esta estimativa diz respeito ao *solo até à profundidade média de 100 cm*. Esta perda de água não significa que a água recebida se tenha evaporado toda, absorvido pelas plantas ou escorrido. Pode ter penetrado mais profundamente indo encher aquíferos subterrâneos ficando disponível ainda em poços, fontes ou albufeiras. Esta estimativa mostra assim a *água utilizável directamente pelas plantas* e não a reserva total a todas as profundidades.


Esse mapa é estranho, como é que Alcoutim que tem chovido pouco tem uma percentagem de água do solo como na Serra de Monchique.   O meu concelho, até choveu razoavelmente, cerca de 23 mm e isso nem mexeu na escala, parece ser uma zona sombra. 


Chuva alivia produtores e ajuda a recuperar castanheiros em Valpaços​








						Chuva alivia produtores e ajuda a recuperar castanheiros em Valpaços
					

Preocupações relativamente à seca, um problema que este ano se somou às "pragas" que afetam o setor, desde doenças à escassez de mão-de-obra, foram aliviadas com a chuva de setembro.




					www.cmjornal.pt


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 20:20)

StormRic disse:


> Evolução do estado do solo na última semana, até às 00h de ontem 21 (não contabiliza, portanto, a chuva caída ontem).
> Na primeira carta, o estado reflete a chuva dos três primeiros dias do evento ex-Danielle.
> A partir daí, o Nordeste e o Sul, incluindo o vale do Tejo, têm perdido água no solo a um ritmo muito acelerado. Refira-se que esta estimativa diz respeito ao *solo até à profundidade média de 100 cm*. Esta perda de água não significa que a água recebida se tenha evaporado toda, absorvido pelas plantas ou escorrido. Pode ter penetrado mais profundamente indo encher aquíferos subterrâneos ficando disponível ainda em poços, fontes ou albufeiras. Esta estimativa mostra assim a *água utilizável directamente pelas plantas* e não a reserva total a todas as profundidades.


Não sei que dados são utilizados para calcular os valores desse mapa, mas pelo menos aqui no Alto Alentejo, os valores aumentaram para 41/60% após a Ex-Danielle e passado 1 semana a zona da Serra de S. Mamede passou para a escala de 1/10% e até mesmo PEP. No extremo leste do sotavento algarvio pouco choveu e os valores mostrados são mais elevados.
Verdade que com o calor dos últimos dias, a chuva que caiu na semana passada de pouco valeu e rapidamente evaporou, mas 1 semana depois da chuva, os valores na minha zona ficaram piores do que aqueles que eram mostrados no início do mês após um verão rigoroso e sem chover há 3 meses.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse mapa é estranho, como é que Alcoutim que tem chovido pouco tem uma percentagem de água do solo como na Serra de Monchique.   O meu concelho, até choveu razoavelmente, cerca de 23 mm e isso nem mexeu na escala, parece ser uma zona sombra.
> 
> 
> Chuva alivia produtores e ajuda a recuperar castanheiros em Valpaços​
> ...


Esse mapa sempre foi demasiado estranho, por isso nem ligo a ele. 
Mas o acumulado mensal de Alcoutim e Olhão e refiro me a EMA ronda os 24 mm mensais. Não me parece que valores desses interfiram o que quer que seja no solo, depois de tantos meses de secura. 
Depois é giro ver Beja que é das zonas que mais choveu neste mês no país com percentagem quase no emurchimento total.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Set 2022 às 20:29)

Mas para ver um mapa ainda mais surreal recuem a Janeiro deste ano em que Verão o Alentejo ainda mais seco do que neste Verão.. 
Não faz sentido!


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 06:01)

As considerações a seguir são apenas da minha autoria,

Chamo a atenção que o cálculo da estimativa de água no solo depende de vários parâmetros e ainda que se refere ao *conteúdo de água utilizável pelas plantas nos 100 cm superficiais do solo.* Depende do tipo de solo e do tipo de coberto vegetal. Cada tipo de solo tem uma capacidade total diferente. Se essa capacidade fôr pequena, podem observar-se grandes/rápidas variações da percentagem com menores quantidades de precipitação ou com períodos mais curtos de evapotranspiração. Suponho que um dos factores para a rápida perda de humidade do solo é o próprio estado das plantas, contribuindo para uma extracção da humidade do solo tanto maior quanto maior fôr o estado de secura. Se a chuva caída se infiltrar até uma profundidade maior que 1 m, é considerada perdida para a capacidade utilizável pelas plantas. Solos diferentes têm diferentes velocidades de permeabilidade em profundidade. Um solo arenoso terá capacidade de absorção e permeabilidade, bem como de escorrência superficial imediata, diferente de um solo argiloso ou de um solo calcário. 50 litros por metro quadrado num solo arenoso desaparecem em poucos dias; num solo calcário também; num solo argiloso permanecem semanas.
A variação da percentagem não é linear em relação à precipitação acumulada. Outro aspecto a ter em conta é o da amplitude dos intervalos de cada cor. Passar para o intervalo 41-60% pode significar ter atingido apenas os 41% e com uma variação negativa de 21% descer logo dois intervalos (duas cores).
Também é preciso considerar que a cor em cada área é uma média e foi calculada através de médias de parâmetros que entram no seu cálculo, como a precipitação. A precipitação em particular, nos eventos que ocorreram, está longe de ter sido homogénea, mesmo em áreas pequenas. A resolução é de 16 Km e sabemos bem como nestas situações convectivas até distâncias de 1 ou 2 Km implicam grandes diferenças nos acumulados. Portanto, não é olhando para os acumulados pontuais das redes de observação que se pode inferir directamente e comparar qual seria o estado do solo em diferentes áreas.


"O índice de água no solo (AS), produto soil moisture index (SMI) do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), é disponibilizado para o RUN 00 UTC t+0, ECMWF-HRES, e tem 16 km de resolução. Considera a variação dos valores de percentagem de água no solo (média 0-100 cm profundidade), em relação à capacidade de água utilizável pelas plantas, entre o ponto de emurchecimento permanente (PEP) e a capacidade de campo (CC) e a eficiência de evaporação a aumentar linearmente entre 0% e 100%. A cor laranja escuro quando AS≤PEP; entre o laranja e o azul considera PEP<AS<CC, variando entre 1% e 99%; e azul escuro quando AS>CC. O mapa utiliza os limites das DRAP (Direções Regionais de Agricultura e Pescas)."






						IPMA - Monit. Vinha
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2022 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> Evolução do estado do solo na última semana, até às 00h de ontem 21 (não contabiliza, portanto, a chuva caída ontem).
> Na primeira carta, o estado reflete a chuva dos três primeiros dias do evento ex-Danielle.
> A partir daí, o Nordeste e o Sul, incluindo o vale do Tejo, têm perdido água no solo a um ritmo muito acelerado. Refira-se que esta estimativa diz respeito ao *solo até à profundidade média de 100 cm*. Esta perda de água não significa que a água recebida se tenha evaporado toda, absorvido pelas plantas ou escorrido. Pode ter penetrado mais profundamente indo encher aquíferos subterrâneos ficando disponível ainda em poços, fontes ou albufeiras. Esta estimativa mostra assim a *água utilizável directamente pelas plantas* e não a reserva total a todas as profundidades.


Não digo que tudo é mentira nesse mapa no entanto tem diversos erros como é o caso concreto da região de Alcoutim que está praticamente sempre nos 21-40%. Talvez seja um erro de resolução tendo em conta que tem o Guadiana à porta e depois a barragem de Odeleite a sul. Se for o caso é um erro grande  
Acho que no pico/fim do Verão é que se detectam os erros crassos. Entretanto já choveu é mais complicado...


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 17:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Talvez seja um erro de resolução


Penso que possa ser isso, sim.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2022 às 17:18)

"A água de graça é perversa". Especialista defende que agricultores devem pagar pela água que usam
					

O secretário-geral do Conselho Nacional da Água defendeu hoje que os agricultores devem pagar pela água e alertou que Portugal está a "atirar literalmente" para o ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## Iceberg (27 Set 2022 às 14:46)

″Gravidade da seca em Portugal é impressionante″, alerta ONU
					

Portugal atravessa uma seca "impressionante" e precisa de melhorar a eficiência do uso da água, nomeadamente no setor da agricultura, alertou, nesta terça-feira, o relator especial para os Direitos Humanos e o Meio Ambiente das Nações Unidas (ONU).




					www.jn.pt


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2022 às 16:43)

Governo suspende uso dos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras a partir de outubro​*O Governo determinou, a partir de 1 de outubro, uma suspensão temporária nos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras, "até que sejam alcançadas as cotas mínimas da sua capacidade útil que venham a ser estabelecidas".*

Numa resolução do Conselho de Ministros, o executivo criou "uma reserva estratégica de água nas albufeiras associadas aos aproveitamentos hidroelétricos" identificados no diploma.

Além disso, determinou "a suspensão temporária do uso dos recursos hídricos das albufeiras identificadas" da resolução "a partir de 01 de outubro de 2022, até que sejam alcançadas as cotas mínimas da sua capacidade útil que venham a ser estabelecidas".

Em causa estão as albufeiras de Alto Lindoso, Alto Rabagão, Alqueva, Castelo do Bode, Caniçada, Cabril, Paradela, Lagoa Comprida, Salamonde, Santa Luzia, Vilar-Tabuaço, Vilarinho das Furnas, Vendas Novas, Baixo Sabor (montante) e Gouvães.

JN

Vamos lá ver se é verdade. Em fevereiro também diziam que tinham suspendido a produção de eletricidade no Lindoso, Cabril, entre outras e acho que em algumas isso nunca chegou a acontecer. 
No entanto, não deixa de ser uma boa medida e quem em algumas barragens já devia ter sido implementada há mais tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2022 às 19:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Governo suspende uso dos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras a partir de outubro​*O Governo determinou, a partir de 1 de outubro, uma suspensão temporária nos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras, "até que sejam alcançadas as cotas mínimas da sua capacidade útil que venham a ser estabelecidas".*
> 
> Numa resolução do Conselho de Ministros, o executivo criou "uma reserva estratégica de água nas albufeiras associadas aos aproveitamentos hidroelétricos" identificados no diploma.
> 
> ...


O governo só suspende por uma só razão, falta de gás no Inverno nada mais e as barragens ficam de recurso caso falhe o gás para produzir electricidade e não por causa da seca embora esteja relacionado, mas o problema é outro.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Governo suspende uso dos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras a partir de outubro​*O Governo determinou, a partir de 1 de outubro, uma suspensão temporária nos recursos hídricos de 15 albufeiras, "até que sejam alcançadas as cotas mínimas da sua capacidade útil que venham a ser estabelecidas".*
> 
> Numa resolução do Conselho de Ministros, o executivo criou "uma reserva estratégica de água nas albufeiras associadas aos aproveitamentos hidroelétricos" identificados no diploma.
> 
> ...



Quaisquer usos? Inclusive para fins agrícolas de pequenas explorações? Quem meter a mangueira da bomba na albufeira é multado?


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2022 às 14:53)

"Gravidade da seca em Portugal é impressionante", alerta ONU


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2022 às 19:58)

Piscinas Municipais de Faro reabrem no dia 3​








						Piscinas Municipais de Faro reabrem no dia 3
					

Instalações estiveram fechadas em Agosto e Setembro



					www.sulinformacao.pt
				




A seca acabou finalmente...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Out 2022 às 15:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Piscinas Municipais de Faro reabrem no dia 3​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu quero acreditar que isso tenha sido uma manobra mais para dar o exemplo...
Poupou-se aí uns 0.0001% .
Certo é que as barragens desceram/ estão a descer de acordo com anos transatos. Pontualmente até desceram mais pois foi um ano de retoma do turismo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2022 às 20:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu quero acreditar que isso tenha sido uma manobra mais para dar o exemplo...
> Poupou-se aí uns 0.0001% .
> Certo é que as barragens desceram/ estão a descer de acordo com anos transatos. Pontualmente até desceram mais pois foi um ano de retoma do turismo.


Que medidas fizeram para que o próximo Verão não exista falta de água no Algarve, até agora, só são medidas para inglês ver e nada mais. Caso não chova, o próximo Verão será dramático no Algarve, portanto agora é altura de arranjarem soluções definitivas e não andar ao sabor das ondas, agora o tuga deixa sempre tudo para a última moda e neste caso, fala-se muito mas age-se muito pouco. Se faltar água para o turismo no próximo Verão pode ser péssimo para a região, mas esperemos que chova e que sobretudo consiga minimizar esse problema.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2022 às 21:27)

A vegetação em trás dos montes está toda seca/morta da falta de água.
Nunca tinha visto árvores morrerem de sede apenas com folhas amareladas nunca castanhas e secas mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Out 2022 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> A vegetação em trás dos montes está toda seca/morta da falta de água.
> Nunca tinha visto árvores morrerem de sede apenas com folhas amareladas nunca castanhas e secas mesmo.
> 
> Ver anexo 2396


Também reparei quando fui a Miranda há duas semanas. Muitos sobreiros e outras espécies com as folhas completamente amarelas ou então já sem folhas. Surreal... muitos devem estar completamente mortos  Resta esperar que, pelo menos, alguns consigam arranjar forças para produzir folha na primavera... mas não estavam com muito ar disso...

No regresso, por acaso, passei por Maçores, onde nunca tinha estado. Lembrei-me logo de ti quando vi a placa


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2022 às 23:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Piscinas Municipais de Faro reabrem no dia 3​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ontem ouvi essa notícia na rádio e até disse para quem estava ao pé de mim que a seca já tinha terminado e nós nem sabíamos, até porque nesse momento estávamos a falar sobre o assunto devido ao facto de continuar tudo sequíssimo.
Uma vez que continua tudo na mesma, a única justificação que deverá ter levado a esta decisão é o facto de os parques aquáticos encerrarem.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 09:53)

Em relação a seca neste momento em Beja e Guarda ate pode terminar o mês de Outubro a zero, que o acumulado registado nestas duas estações até ao momento já  é superior ao acumulado normal dos meses de Setembro e Outubro juntos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2022 às 10:25)

Desde 1960 que o Nordeste não vivia um ano tão seco.​Hoje às 07:43.

*Chuvas de setembro levam ano hidrológico 2021/2022 a fechar como o terceiro mais seco. Previsões de um outono quente preocupam.*

A precipitação ocorrida no passado mês - nos primeiros 14 dias, era o quarto setembro mais chuvoso deste século - fez com que o ano hidrológico 2021/2022, que agora terminou, fosse o terceiro mais seco desde que há registos (1931), ultrapassado por 2004/05 e 1994/95, anos das maiores secas de que há memória no país.






Foto: NUNO VEIGA/LUSA

Com particularidades territoriais, tendo este ano hidrológico sido o mais seco na região Nordeste do território desde 1960. Enquanto em várias estações meteorológicas no Alentejo e Algarve tem chovido sempre abaixo do normal.

Em termos nacionais, nos últimos seis anos a precipitação foi igual ou inferior à média.

A análise é feita ao JN pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), numa altura em que a Península Ibérica entra num novo ano hidrológico - decorre de 1 de outubro a 30 de setembro - em grave défice de recursos hídricos e com previsões de um início de outono seco e quente. Antecipando os peritos que a guerra pela água irá intensificar-se, sabendo-se agora que Espanha não cumpriu com os caudais do Tejo e Douro acordados na Convenção de Albufeira.
​








						Desde 1960 que o Nordeste não vivia um ano tão seco
					

Chuvas de setembro levam ano hidrológico 2021/2022 a fechar como o terceiro mais seco. Previsões de um outono quente preocupam.




					www.jn.pt
				




(notícia paga)


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 12:04)

@joralentejano
Posso saber qual a piada, ou apresentar dados concretos com base na precipitação acumulada vs normais climatologicas agora é motivo de chacota?
Se os teus dados são mais fidedignos e favor apresenta los, o fórum agradece!
Sei que a malta esforça se imenso para que pareca que estamos constantemente em seca severa e extrema mas tenham lá calma, pois a realidade não é bem essa!

EstacoesSetembro OutubroTotaisDiferenca

Viana do Castelo (Chafe)97,5097,5-162,30Braga131,20131,2-114,60Porto (Pedras Rubras)86,7086,7Braganca20,3020,3-109,50Vila Real57,2057,2-108,70Aveiro68,2068,2-98,20Leiria39,4039,4Coimbra33,7033,7-120,60Viseu131,30131,3-58,90Guarda179,60179,628,90Castelo Branco73,8073,8-68,20Santarem22,5022,5Lisboa Geofisico79,3079,3-29,00Portalegre77,6077,6-62,00Setubal54,5054,5-51,40Evora57,7057,7-41,90Beja93,6093,65,60Faro7,807,8-68,00


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 12:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> @joralentejano
> Posso saber qual a piada, ou apresentar dados concretos com base na precipitação acumulada vs normais climatologicas agora é motivo de chacota?
> Se os teus dados são mais fidedignos e favor apresenta los, o fórum agradece!
> Sei que a malta esforça se imenso para que pareca que estamos constantemente em seca severa e extrema mas tenham lá calma, pois a realidade não é bem essa!
> ...


O motivo da minha reação deveu-se ao facto de teres dito que outubro podia terminar a 0's porque choveu o total normal de setembro e outubro juntos nessas estações, o que não faz o mínimo de sentido. Esta semana de temperaturas acima dos 30ºC anula completamente os efeitos das chuvas de setembro.
Pensas que a situação de seca foi amenizada de forma significativa devido a isso mesmo, mas enganas-te. Mais uma vez, volto a referir a opinião que tenho e mantenho sempre: são necessárias chuvas continuadas para que haja melhorias significativas em relação à situação de seca e não são chuvas torrenciais que atingem a média mensal rapidamente que vão fazer alguma diferença.
Não é preciso apresentar dados concretos para demonstrar que estamos em seca severa e extrema há meses, basta viver a realidade de uma zona onde isso é bastante evidente e o quão complicado tem sido viver com isso, principalmente quando se depende da agricultura. Falar com base em números e mapas é sempre fácil, o problema está na prática. Provavelmente o índice de seca meteorológica vai diminuir no boletim de setembro do IPMA, mas isso para mim não significa nada.
Se outubro ficar a zeros será gravíssimo e a seca vai-se agravar significativamente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 12:48)

joralentejano disse:


> O motivo da minha reação deveu-se ao facto de teres dito que outubro podia terminar a 0's porque choveu o total normal de setembro e outubro juntos nessas estações, o que não faz o mínimo de sentido.


Não faz o mínimo sentido o quê?


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2022 às 12:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não faz o mínimo sentido o quê?


Teres dito que outubro podia terminar a zeros só porque as estações de Guarda e Beja atingiram o normal dos meses de setembro e outubro juntos. Chuva esta que caiu em 3/4 dias, enquanto que agora temos mais de 30ºC durante 1 semana e chuva nem vê-la. 
O que caiu em setembro não compensa aquilo que poderá não cair em outubro, muito menos num ano em que o défice de precipitação é enorme.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Out 2022 às 13:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Teres dito que outubro podia terminar a zeros só porque as estações de Guarda e Beja atingiram o normal dos meses de setembro e outubro juntos. Chuva esta que caiu em 3/4 dias, enquanto que agora temos mais de 30ºC durante 1 semana e chuva nem vê-la.
> O que caiu em setembro não compensa aquilo que poderá não cair em outubro, muito menos num ano em que o défice de precipitação é enorme.


Não. O que eu disse é que Beja e Guarda podia ter terminar o mês de Outubro a zeros que a normal  climatologica de Setembro e Outubro juntos estão feitos. 
Não falei que a seca terminara, ou que as barragens já não precisam água, ou algo género. 
Constatei um facto estatístico, apenas isso. 
Todos sabemos que chuvas na 1a metade de Setembro nas quantidades mencionada não será o mesmo, ou produzirá o mesmos efeitos que no final de Outubro.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2022 às 13:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> A vegetação em trás dos montes está toda seca/morta da falta de água.
> Nunca tinha visto árvores morrerem de sede apenas com folhas amareladas nunca castanhas e secas mesmo.
> 
> Ver anexo 2396


No Algarve onde não choveu está parecido! Há zonas onde parece que ardeu! Os zambujeiros (oliveira brava) então estão a deixar cair as folhas e são árvores que estão sempre verdes. A diferença se calhar é que são árvores muito resilientes e recuperam rápido.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2022 às 06:30)

Seca no Algarve coloca abastecimento em risco: a água pode faltar nas torneiras
					

As campanhas de sensibilização para redução dos consumos de pouco ou nada valeram. Aliás, no mês de Agosto gastou-se mais 2,2 % de água do que em 2019 — o ano de referência, em termos turísticos.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2022 às 10:55)

StormRic disse:


> Seca no Algarve coloca abastecimento em risco: a água pode faltar nas torneiras
> 
> 
> As campanhas de sensibilização para redução dos consumos de pouco ou nada valeram. Aliás, no mês de Agosto gastou-se mais 2,2 % de água do que em 2019 — o ano de referência, em termos turísticos.
> ...


Ainda não percebi essa da lavagem de ruas e dos caixotes do lixo... A minha rua e os respectivos caixotes devem ser lavados todos os dias
Deve ser uma medida que poupa milhares/milhões de m3 que eu não estou bem a ver


----------



## fernandinand (4 Out 2022 às 15:40)

Resumo da elite académica e política nos tempos actuais: "garbage in, garbage out"...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2022 às 16:58)

Uma ideia de como as coisas estão aqui no Barlavento, zona do Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2022 às 19:49)

Seca em Portugal: “Temos uma nova invasão que é o abacate regado”​








						Seca em Portugal: "Temos uma nova invasão que é o abacate regado" - Agroportal
					

Hidrobiólogo diz que é preciso analisar o uso que se dá à água e dá como mau exemplo o Algarve. Em Portugal, 32 das 58 albufeiras monitorizadas tinham, no final de setembro, disponibilidades hídricas inferiores a 40% do volume total, enquanto três apresentavam valores superiores a 80%. Segundo o...




					www.agroportal.pt
				




A política da água no Algarve é fechar as piscinas municipais 2 meses, não regar os espaços verdes, não lavar os contentores do lixo e ruas, mas depois aprovam hectares e hectares para plantação de abacates que não gastam água nenhuma e depois é o turismo que gasta.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2022 às 20:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Seca em Portugal: “Temos uma nova invasão que é o abacate regado”​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estive a ler um pouco sobre os abacates, não é fruta que aprecie, e vi uma série de mitos.

Do agroportal, informação completa aqui.

"_E tanto assim é, que foi uma agência do próprio Ministério da Agricultura que veio já em 2019 a produzir um documento[6], onde claramente se refere que “têm surgido notícias não fundamentadas, referindo que o abacateiro é muito exigente em água, cujo consumo supera em muito o de outras culturas regadas nomeadamente citrinos, amendoeiras, figueiras, oliveiras, alfarrobeiras e outras[7].”

Este estudo, depois de analisar largamente uma série de factores, aponta para gastos médios de 5.600 a 6.600 m3 por hectare/ano. E o leitor julga que mesmo assim é muito? Eu diria imediatamente que sim! Porém, vejamos a comparação com as outras culturas no Algarve: Amendoeiras (7.500 – 7.900 m3), Citrinos (6.400 – 7.600 m3), Diospireiros (6.800 – 7.200 m3), Figueiras (5.500 – 5.800 m3), Nogueiras (8.600 – 9.000 m3), Romãzeiras (6.300 – 6.500 m3), vinho de mesa (5.600 m3), sempre por hectare e por ano![8] E agora pergunta-se: alguém se manifestou contra alguma destas culturas?_"

Segundo o Polígrafo, um campo de golfe consume 10.000m3/ha por ano, ou seja quase o dobro.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Out 2022 às 21:13)

Outra vez arroz..
Sempre a mesma cassete. Querem lá ver que agora todas as culturas, plantações e afins é com água da barragem. Digam me de todas as plantações que se faz do que quer que seja são regadas com água de barragens? 
Outra questão nesse artigo ou eu sou muito distraído mas nunca vi ninguém regar alfarrobeiras, amendoeiras, romaneiras e afins...
No que toca a abacates e pá o consumo de água é tanto que as barragens consomem basicamente o mesmo todos os Verões...
Qud influencia tem esses benditos abacates... Já sei contribui em 0,00000001% do consumo de água. 
Acho que o melhor é fazer em vez de plantações de abacates mais uns campos de golfe e até pode ser em cima de dunas como fizeram em Lagos. 
Afinal o dinheiro comanda a vida, não é, os audis, BMW e afins que vejo todos os dias certamente não vêm dos salários que se pagam em Portugal.. 
É fico me por aqui..


----------



## trovoadas (4 Out 2022 às 23:12)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Outra vez arroz..
> Sempre a mesma cassete. Querem lá ver que agora todas as culturas, plantações e afins é com água da barragem. Digam me de todas as plantações que se faz do que quer que seja são regadas com água de barragens?
> Outra questão nesse artigo ou eu sou muito distraído mas nunca vi ninguém regar alfarrobeiras, amendoeiras, romaneiras e afins...
> No que toca a abacates e pá o consumo de água é tanto que as barragens consomem basicamente o mesmo todos os Verões...
> ...


As grandes plantações vão concorrer com o abastecimento público quando as barragens quebrarem. Aí as medidas vão ser reabilitar os furos camarários e fazer novos e de certeza que não vão ter os débitos de outrora. O aquífero Querença-Silves é disso exemplo pois é onde se extraí o maior volume de água para regadio e será o primeiro a ser chamado a intervir.
Mas em relação às barragens tens muitas plantações do Sotavento alimentadas a partir de Odeleite e Beliche que de certo gastam uma fatia importante no entanto a maioria das plantações que se situam no Algarve central e Barlavento fazem uso da denominada "água privada" . Essa quando acabar acabou e depois desenrasquem-se ! Só é pior se levarem por arrasto um pequeno agricultor que por azar mora ao lado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Out 2022 às 00:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma ideia de como as coisas estão aqui no Barlavento, zona do Sitio das Fontes.
> 
> Ver anexo 2400


Impressionante... estamos já a falar duma média típica do Levante peninsular no que toca à precipitação! Já era hora de o Algarve ter algumas centrais de dessalinização, e esta é uma das provas disso!!!


----------



## ecobcg (5 Out 2022 às 16:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Outra vez arroz..
> Sempre a mesma cassete. Querem lá ver que agora todas as culturas, plantações e afins é com água da barragem. Digam me de todas as plantações que se faz do que quer que seja são regadas com água de barragens?
> Outra questão nesse artigo ou eu sou muito distraído mas nunca vi ninguém regar alfarrobeiras, amendoeiras, romaneiras e afins...
> No que toca a abacates e pá o consumo de água é tanto que as barragens consomem basicamente o mesmo todos os Verões...
> ...



Grande parte dessas culturas agrícolas não é abastecida, de facto, pelas barragens. Ou as que eram já deixaram de ser. São neste momento, na sua maioria, alimentadas por inúmeras captações. Aliás, tal como vários campos de golfe. O problema é que, tanto as barragens com os aquíferos, estão em baixo. Nos aquíferos, a pouca água que há, tem já níveis elevados de condutividade, indicado já uma grande intrusão salina. 
O Querença-Silves está com níveis muito baixos já há alguns anos... sinal disso é que já há vários anos (pelos menos 5 ou 6), que no Sítio das Fontes, as nascentes estão secas. E este local é um excelente indicador da quantidade de água presente no aquífero.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2022 às 16:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Grande parte dessas culturas agrícolas não é abastecida, de facto, pelas barragens. Ou as que eram já deixaram de ser. São neste momento, na sua maioria, alimentadas por inúmeras captações. Aliás, tal como vários campos de golfe. O problema é que, tanto as barragens com os aquíferos, estão em baixo. Nos aquíferos, a pouca água que há, tem já níveis elevados de condutividade, indicado já uma grande intrusão salina.
> O Querença-Silves está com níveis muito baixos já há alguns anos... sinal disso é que já há vários anos (pelos menos 5 ou 6), que no Sítio das Fontes, as nascentes estão secas. E este local é um excelente indicador da quantidade de água presente no aquífero.


Mas é aí mesmo que eu queria chegar e a mim me surpreende e que os furos ainda tenham água pois lembro me de nos anos 90 termos e falo do sector particular tido vários problemas com a falta de água dos furos. 
Em termos de abastecimento das barragens com destino a rega não me parece que pelo menos aqui no Algarve as coisas se tenham alterado muito nos últimos 20 anos, ou seja que a exploração das barragens para fins agrícolas tivesse aumentado.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Out 2022 às 17:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Mas é aí mesmo que eu queria chegar e a mim me surpreende e que os furos ainda tenham água pois lembro me de nos anos 90 termos e falo do sector particular tido vários problemas com a falta de água dos furos.
> Em termos de abastecimento das barragens com destino a rega não me parece que pelo menos aqui no Algarve as coisas se tenham alterado muito nos últimos 20 anos, ou seja que a exploração das barragens para fins agrícolas tivesse aumentado.


A minha explicação é simples! As entidades estão a abafar o caso! Ninguém quer expor a verdade nua e crua até porque há grande procura pelo Algarve no momento com muitos projectos em cima da mesa. 
Quer dizer em 2005 com 2 anos secos e com a agricultura nas ruas da amargura havia grande perigo de intrusão salina e falava-se disso nos jornais. Atualmente não existe problema ou simplesmente não se fala no assunto. 
Estamos à beira do desastre e este ano o dirá!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2022 às 12:30)

Entretanto o que já se sabe...
Curioso uns dizem que aumentou o consumo 2% outros que se poupou 8%.









						Se falta de chuva se mantiver no Algarve terão de ser tomadas medidas “mais difíceis”
					

O presidente da Comunidade Intermunicipal do Algarve alerta que, se não chover nos próximos meses, terão de ser tomadas medidas “mais difíceis”.




					greensavers.sapo.pt


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2022 às 12:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto o que já se sabe...
> Curioso uns dizem que aumentou o consumo 2% outros que se poupou 8%.
> 
> 
> ...




Sim... vão esperar e "rezar" que chova.. lol

"...
_No encontro foi decidido esperar até ao fim do ano, o que coincide com os primeiros três meses de início do ano hidrológico (a época das chuvas, que começa em 01 de outubro), para que de seguida, em janeiro, os responsáveis autárquicos algarvios voltem a avaliar a situação_..."


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2022 às 12:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto o que já se sabe...
> Curioso uns dizem que aumentou o consumo 2% outros que se poupou 8%.
> 
> 
> ...


Não sei, aonde está esses 8% de poupança, olho para Setembro este ano, as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche perderam 4%, em 2021 perderam 0%, Outubro do ano passado que foi bastante seco no Algarve perderam entre 3 a 3.5%, face às previsões não se vê um cenário muito animador para este Outubro também, pode ser que a última década chova algo mas é quase impossível recuperar as perdas que Outubro terá.


ecobcg disse:


> Sim... vão esperar e "rezar" que chova.. lol
> 
> "...
> _No encontro foi decidido esperar até ao fim do ano, o que coincide com os primeiros três meses de início do ano hidrológico (a época das chuvas, que começa em 01 de outubro), para que de seguida, em janeiro, os responsáveis autárquicos algarvios voltem a avaliar a situação_..."


Pior, do que isso tudo, é que continuam sem qualquer medida de especial, digo isto, porque o que falam é reduzir a rega na agricultura e aumentar o preço da água, mas não existe nada para resolver o problema de raiz e acabar com as perdas no abastecimento público que existem, não existe nenhum plano B para o caso não chover e vamos todos rezar que chova até ao final do ano.  

Os nossos políticos desde de cima a baixo, fazem muitos estudos gastam milhões e milhões de euros em estudos, mas no fim, esses estudos nunca são tido em conta e arranja-se umas soluções com uns amigos que conhecem. 

A central de dessalinização ainda andam a estudar, o desvio no Pomarão para Odeleite nem sei em que ponto está, mas deve estar em estudo, muito se estuda neste país.


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2022 às 13:43)

Recomendo ver o programa que está a passar agora na RTP 3HD.

"Drought in Europe - The Homemade Catastrophe"

6 Out. 13h00 (60 minutos)









						Drought in Europe - The Homemade Catastrophe de 05 Out 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

2020 foi o ano mais quente já registado na Europa. A quarta onda de calor sucessiva fez com que o solo secasse vários metros de profundidade em muit




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## ecobcg (6 Out 2022 às 14:46)

Em Espanha, já há quem esteja a tratar do assunto (ou parte dele), pelas próprias mãos...em acção de protesto contra os golfes...
Não será, certamente, a melhor forma de agir, mas se calhar vamos começar a assistir a um aumento de iniciativas deste género.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Out 2022 às 11:38)

Entretanto a barragem da Bravura deixou de servir o abastecimento público que penso que seja essencialmente o concelho de Lagos e Vila do Bispo. Antes do Verão já tinha deixado de servir a agricultura. 
Os seus 9% constituem agora uma reserva para 2 anos de consumo público.
Primeiro "ferido grave" desta seca sem fim à vista!


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2022 às 15:45)

Produção de vinho no Algarve cai cerca de 20 por cento
					

Depois de 2021 ter batido recordes de produção, a Comissão Vitivinícola do Algarve estima que a colheita deste ano “não ultrapasse 1.200.000 de litros” de vinho.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2022 às 12:08)

Este tópico passou a ser seca no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve então fica aqui mais uma reportagem  das poucas que vão aparecendo...








						Seca agrava-se cada vez mais no Algarve
					

Região algarvia tem as terras secas, ribeiras com água podre e barragens com menos água.




					www.tsf.pt


----------



## belem (21 Nov 2022 às 23:17)

Expanding ‘Azores high’ driving ‘unprecedented’ changes in western Europe’s climate - Carbon Brief
					

Expansion of the “Azores high” – a high pressure system in the north Atlantic – is driving “unprecedented” changes in western Europe’s climate, new research suggests.




					www.carbonbrief.org


----------



## Iceberg (15 Dez 2022 às 13:32)

https://observador.pt/2022/12/15/nivel-de-agua-no-alqueva-subiu-mais-de-2-metros-desde-o-inicio-do-mes-e-esta-a-72-da-capacidade/


----------



## Iceberg (Quarta-Feira às 11:12)

IPMA diz que seca terminou em praticamente todo o território
					

Dezembro de 2022 foi "muito chuvoso e extremamente quente", apesar de ter sido o mês de dezembro mais quente dos últimos 92 anos.




					www.dn.pt
				




O fim ou apenas uma pausa?


----------



## StormRic (Quarta-Feira às 18:04)

Iceberg disse:


> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/ipma-di...praticamente-todo -o-territorio-15612791.html
> O fim ou apenas uma pausa?


E volto a frisar: o IPMA refere-se apenas à seca meteorológica (relação entre o acumulado normal e o observado num período de doze (?) meses).
Mas não se sabe o estado de seca das águas subterrâneas, e há que contar com o estado actual dos níveis das barragens do Sul, que em alguns casos continua dramático.
É perigoso dizer que "terminou a seca", isso pode desarmar as medidas e precauções no uso da água na região mais a sul, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve ( e até algumas zonas limitadas do nordeste e Beira interior).


----------

